# Anyone Over 40 Starting IVF?



## Omi

Hi Ladies, 

as the title says, im 40, about to be 41 next month. Due to a dear family member (thanks auntie!) we are now available to have IVF.

Ive had 2 mc's, had loads of tests including a HSG and hubby an SA, which all came back clear.

We are due for our first appointment on wednesday 9th were i will also have my AMH test for egg reserve, and i suppose a scan.

Anyone in my age group who could shine some light on what is the most likely outcome insofar as the protocol i will most likely have to have? I know absolutely nothing about all this except for what i read others have had, but there seems to be so many drugs and variations, i have no idea what to think!

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## glitterqueen

Hello again Hun!!
Me , me! I am 42 one failed ivf going again in March. my fs specialises s in older ladies. I do the short protocol which only takes approx 14 days. Upping the drugs this time menopur 4 vials, had 3 last time anyhting else you need to know just shout- good luck with it all xx


----------



## MiBebe

Hey! I just turned 40 last Wednesday and I should be starting IVF end of March (I think). I have to take the Clomid Challenge Test sometime this week before my insurance gives the green light on IVF.

I have 3 children (21, 19 and 12) and I've been TTC for 6 years with my DH. 
DH and I got married in 2004 and we don't have children together.


----------



## mandy1971

good luck Omi.....I'm rooting for you x


----------



## pluto

glitterqueen said:


> Hello again Hun!!
> Me , me! I am 42 one failed ivf going again in March. my fs specialises s in older ladies. I do the short protocol which only takes approx 14 days. Upping the drugs this time menopur 4 vials, had 3 last time anyhting else you need to know just shout- good luck with it all xx

Hi Glitterqueen, I'm 39 and just had to abandon my first cycle due to low response. I only had one follicle but i ovulate fine on my own and had three follicles for the last IUI with mush lower dose of stimms. I am just wondering about the short protocol as have read that seems to be best for older ladies. i'm concerned my FS isn't going to change the protocol much and I have just booked an apointment to discuss it with her. Did you go on BCP before the cycle? can you tell me what other drugss you took? I understand in some short cycles you don't down reg at all-is that the case?
The nurse told me today that just to be aware it could happen again but i don't really accept that as i really think it should be possible to stimulate enough follicles when i have no problems naturally and amn't pre-menopasal and while my AMH is low, it is normal for my age.


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, 

I did the AMH test and came out as a poor responder (level was 4, so few eggs) so im getting the long agonist protocol..yikes! :) A lot of drugs to make sure we get the eggs we want. No birth control but start downregging with a prostap injection on 31st - very exited!!

Looks like im the only one with a long protocol then... :( :)


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi, I'd be really interested to see how you get on with that. My AMH is 8and i am not sure how much my protocol is being changed this time so I would be really interested in other protocols that may be more successful. best of luck to you!


----------



## pluto

Omi-can i ask you how your first two cycles went? Did you retrieve many follicles? I see you mention third time lucky.---sorry ignore this, i just raed back on your first message and realsie now you were talking about MCs-really sorry you had to go through that but here is hoping third time lucky !!


----------



## Omi

I'll let you know Pluto how i get on. I only hope i get some eggs, gulp :) Start down reg 31st March, well, its only one shot, but ...oh, er.... :wacko:


----------



## 1hopefull

wishing all you ladies good luck and sending tons of baby dust

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Honeyblossom

Im 39 1/2. Ive just been for my baseline scan to start. Its all abit of a race against time for funding and the last of my eggs. The found somekind of mass in my womb this week which has put the breaks on and the fear in me.so it will probably be another good few months to sort that.
Id love to hear how you older girls are getting on. is anyone taking dhea? For geriatric eggs? Ive just started and allready ive got a face like a pizza.


----------



## pluto

Hi Honeyblossom-I saw you on another thread-i hope that mass turns out to be nothing serious and you can go ahead with IVF soon. I know I thought I would be worried about the eggs fertilising and than the transfer and then turned out i didn't even get that far as the cycle was cancelled on day 8 of stimms as was a poor responder-I was gutted so I know how you feel. But we have to believe it will happen, even with our old eggs. Lots of :hugs:to you.


----------



## Omi

Honeyblossom - I was on DHEA for about 2 months but stopped recently mainy due to having really bad boob pain and it seems it could be due to raised estrogen (due to DHEA) i dont wanna eff up my one and only IVF so Ive stopped.

Im now on DHA, L Arginine and Co Enzyme Q10 - all for egg quality..i hope it works!!

Pluto - Im so, so sorry! Any ideas what you're gonna do - i mean..take it easy, have a life :) , try again etc? :hugs:


All the best and good luck to you all, :hug: xxx


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi, I'm trying again in May. I got the new dates so ER is May23rd. Its a different protocol this time so hopefully that will make a difference. I have an apointment with the FS tomorrow to discuss it. I was also very stressed the last time so am going to go to acupunture and take some time off this time. Hopefully I'll have better luck this time-I could really do with just the tiniest bit of luck at this stage!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi Honeyblossom.,How are you doing>? have you had any luck with having the mass investigated>?
I am a tiny bit wary about taking dhea., dont know too much about it tbh.
I am taking the pregnacare conception vitamins from vitabiotics though.
I am still waiting for my departmental u/s to trace my missing ovary..


----------



## gilkar

I just turned 40 - and am in my 2WW. 4 days to go !~

Karen in Canada


----------



## Lorraines

all the best girls :) Life is beautiful


----------



## mandy1971

gilkar said:


> I just turned 40 - and am in my 2WW. 4 days to go !~
> 
> Karen in Canada

GL Karen xxx


----------



## gilkar

Thanks Mandy 1971.
I am also a 1971.

Do you have any kids currently ?


----------



## Omi

Pluto - good luck hun! What changes have they done to your protocol then? I expect my ET will be sometime in the beginning of May, depending on how i respond to stimms obviously :)

Mandy/Gilkar - good luck ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

gilkar said:


> Thanks Mandy 1971.
> I am also a 1971.
> 
> Do you have any kids currently ?

Hi honey, I am 40 in July waargghhhhhh...........
No kids as yet ttc no 1.
I am in my 2 ww wait also....


----------



## gilkar

Mine ends tomorrow. I did another hpt. today, again, and it's a big fat no. I'm sure it's right. Blood test tomorrow. Keep me posted on yours - when's your blood test ? 

I turned 40 in late January, and told the Fertility Dr. - in February - we're on ! Pitter-patter ! First, though, I went to Florida with the entire Family. I thought it would work, again, as my first ISCI did. Got my girl !! But, knew I was running out of time. It's my DH, azoospermia is our issue. Lots of sperm, good too, just doesn't coem down, or something. No blockage either.

Bummer. Waste of money, this time, plah !~ Should have put it on the Mortgage. Urgh.

Karen


----------



## mandy1971

Hi Karen
Period due thw 5th..and blood test due on the 11th....
how did your blood test go? Praying its good news., you've done it once and you'll do it agian I am sure, stuff the mortgage!! lol..
I am symptom spotting like crazy, getting twinges in my bbs( i had this throughout jan though when we were taking a break...) and having fair bit of cm past few days.... also had a little bit of twinge around the pelvic area oh, and running to toilet all weekend for a pee......
I may well be wrong though as I am sure these were all common body irks I had way before I ever started ttc.


Omi how are things with you, my knowledge so far of IVF is scant... do you harvest the eggs one month wait for your period and then do the egg transfer.?

mx


----------



## gilkar

Well, good luck./ Mine was a bust !~ Might try again - not sure .... it's a lot of dough .... to waste again. Stuff the mortgage - you're funny !~ lol.
p.s. good luck - the first time I really didn't have nay symptoms ,,,, and it worked, so everyone is so different. keep the updates coming.


----------



## mandy1971

gilkar said:


> Well, good luck./ Mine was a bust !~ Might try again - not sure .... it's a lot of dough .... to waste again. Stuff the mortgage - you're funny !~ lol.
> p.s. good luck - the first time I really didn't have nay symptoms ,,,, and it worked, so everyone is so different. keep the updates coming.

Sorry to hear that..... sure i'll keep you updated. Take care xxx:hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

im off to menopause-land tomorrow - get injection (prostap) at 9am to start me down regging (hopefully:)) Wish me luck at step one....lol!

Mandy - if you didnt use your eggs right away you would have to freeze them. Frozen eggs are not as good as fresh ones. So after egg collection you're looking at a few days give or take before egg transfer and PUPO :haha: 

That's the plan anyway. Have a few hurdles before i get to that point but hope springs eternal and PMA is vital i think...so im all :ignore: about any crap at the moment :)

Anywhoo..thats me at the moment :flower: 

All the best to you girls :hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

good luck at step one Omi!!!!
where are you having your treatment?
I'm in Lanarkshire and am thinking of the clinic in Cardonald.


----------



## Omi

Mandy- Thanks! I had no idea you were up here in sunny Scotland :haha:

im at the GRI. I had a few tests done there and they're much cheaper then GCRM but more importantly their successrates dont differ much from GRI in ladies over 40 so stuck with them. Also, have a friend who got preggers there the first 2 times she did ivf so overall they sound good! 

My injection went well. Will just have to wait now until my scan on 20th. I start my nasal spray on 25th - yikes! (injections probably before then..)

Very exited and hope for the best!! xxx


----------



## gilkar

ANyone know anything about DHEA ? They are suggesting it for the next cycle.


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I was 41 last month and am just starting IVF with PGD. I've had 4 miscarriages and it turns out I have a translocation of my chromosomes so my chances of getting pregnant and not miscarrying are pretty slim, even slimmer when you take my age and the number of possible pregnancies left in me into account, so it looks like IVF with PGD (to pick out any usable eggs) is the last option for me. I'm going into this with a very open mind and I've been made very aware by the Genetics specialist that the chances of this working at my age are minimal, but hey, you've got to try. I must admit I know absolutely nothing about IVF and all these terms I'm reading are confusing me more! I feel that as I have seen the genetics specialist first and I'm still waiting for my IVF consultation that things are happening a bit back to front. I've had my ORT (awaiting results), DH has had a semen analysis which was fine and on Friday I have my IVF consultation, dummy embryo transfer and 3D sis(!!?!) (I feel like I've wandered into a SciFi movie!). I will then be given my protocol and away we go. I feel I'm going to have LOTS of questions!

Omi, you once gave me some really good advice on a miscarriage thread, so hopefully I can give you some support hear. I really hope that everything turns out well for us older ladies and I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone. :dust:


----------



## gilkar

Good luck Mair. Keep us posted. I jsut turned 40, and had my first failed ICSI, last monght. Now, they have me on some DHEA drug for 10 weeks - supposed to increase egg supply for us older girls. We shall see ............ Karen


----------



## Mair

Hi Karen, Good luck this time round. I've just got the results of my ORT and whilst my follicle count is good, 5 on the left, 4 on the right, my AMH has come back "low", I don't know the exact number, which they say is odd as they would expect it to be higher due to my follicle count. I'm still going along for my IVF consultation on Friday, but it may the end of the road for us, due to the PDG side of things they need to get a good supply of eggs to work with and if they don't think they will then they wont continue. Just have to keep my fingers crossed that the follicle count will be enough until I see the consultant on Friday.


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

So, nearly a week in and so far not bad! I have been a bit ranty and snappy but nothing really bad and today i fell positively normal! But hey, it could have been much, much worse, so overall, fab! :)

Mair - longtime no see!! And may i say fantastic news you have finally found out what was wrong. Very chuffed for you!! Even better you're gonna do the IVF with PGD!! Im with you in the PMT dept, you have to be in it to win it.....so FX tighlty crossed and all that! Dont know why they're complaining about your AMH test results if you've got a good follicle count - that's great btw! Lots of women have low AMH (mine was 4) and yet during treatment produce enough eggs. How many do you need anyway? I get 3 embies put back so i hope and pray i will produce some too and that they will be ok- so although its a bit different from my situation i can very much empathise :hugs:

Gilkar - Ive been on DHEA. I was on it for 2 months but then i got a bit worried as i had really bad boob pain and read somewhere its due to extra estrogen. As i was never tested for my DHEA levels and took it on my own i got a bit worried and stopped using it. The irony is that the boob pain is just as bad this time around so it was obviously not the DHEA, lol! I also didnt have any of the other side effects which so many have so i cant really say its bad! :) I got mine at Amazon and took a 50mg tablet every other day.

Have a look at this https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

PMT and FX all the way - where there is hope there is a way :flower: xxx


----------



## gilkar

I don't know what PGD, AMH, or ORT is.

I hope you can continue, come Friday. Keep the updates coming.

Ask them about the DHEA drug. That's what it's supposed to do - increase egg supply for older women, (can be up to 1/3), and in my case, should give me more embryos to work with. I had two good ones, but I think three or more is more of a comfort zone for me.


Good luck !~


----------



## Omi

PGD- is genetic testing. Its like basic IVF except they'll take a few cells from the embryo and check that it has normal chromosomes etc. Its usually used where people have severe genetic problems which means they ether cant get pg/ keep a pg or baby would die when born.

AMH - is Anti Mullerin hormone test. Its very accurately tests the protein levels released by your follicles. high number= lots of follicles = lots of eggs. Low...well, you get the idea... :)

ORT - i googled it. Its Ovarian Reserve Testing, which an AMH test is part of.

See...by the end of this we'll all be professors of IVF/ baby making etc :haha:

:flower: xxx


----------



## Omi

Hi Gilkar! 

PGD- is genetic testing. Its like basic IVF except they'll take a few cells from the embryo and check that it has normal chromosomes etc. Its usually used where people have severe genetic problems which means they ether cant get pg/ keep a pg or baby would die when born.

AMH - is Anti Mullerin hormone test. Its very accurately tests the protein levels released by your follicles. high number= lots of follicles = lots of eggs. Low...well, you get the idea... :)

ORT - i googled it. Its Ovarian Reserve Testing, which an AMH test is part of.

See...by the end of this we'll all be professors of IVF/ baby making etc :haha:

:flower: xxx


----------



## Omi

Oops! the gremlins are out tonight - sorry about the double posting...web gremlin!!


----------



## gilkar

Thanks. That was quick ! I am at work, but I have baby and bump in my favorites. Lets hope for a spectacular 2011 !~


----------



## mandy1971

Hey bump buddies.
Just to let you know I'm preggers!!
Period was due today but got first bfp 4 days ago.....
So now the anxious first couple of weeks begin, just praying that finally the sticky bean is here.
So just to reflect, I'm 40 in July, recent amh in Feb was 4.0, have hashimotos disease with thyroid antibodies, mild endometriosis and a tilted uterus....
so we need another pregnancy now gals xxx


----------



## gilkar

Congrats !! That's awesome !~

Karen


----------



## Mair

Wow Mandy that's fantastic news, congratulations! Am I right in thinking you did this on your own (well, with a little help from your partner :winkwink:) and did not start the IVF treatment? You lucky, lucky thing. Fingers crossed that your pregnancy goes well. There's hope stlll for all of us. x

Hi again Omi, it's great I finally got an answer, albeit not the answer I wanted, but hopefully the IVF/PDG will work out. Apparently on average it takes 10 eggs to get one that survives the PDG process and it's doubtful that a lady of my advanced years will produce 10 eggs. I'd love to be the exception that proves the rule. I'm thinking positive and assuming I will be allowed to continue. Thanks for answering Karen's questions. IVF is a world of abbreviations and I think different clinics use different ones (just to confuse us:haha:). I'm still very much in the first year of IVF medical training and don't really have a clue what anyone is talking about. Are you down-regging at the mo? What does that actually mean? In my brochure it says it's drugs to stop your ovaries forming cists later in the treatment, other than that does it have any effect on your cycle/ovulation at this stage? Is there still a chance you could fall pregnant naturally this month? I'm asking this as I'm assuming that down-regging will be the next thing for me, but I'd love to have one more chance to fall naturally before I hit the hard drugs.

Karen, thanks for your tip re the DHEA drug, I'll bear it in mind if I need to beg and plead them to take me on. I'll let you know how Friday goes.


----------



## Omi

Mandy- FANTASTIC news!!! Mahoosive amount of :stickydust: coming your way. FX, FX, FX and :hugs:


Mair - Ive been given a Prostap injection. Basically it is to stop your body producing the hormones you normally do when fertile. So, your ovaries will not get the signal to produce eggs and when i go in for my scan hopefully they will be 'sleeping' with no sign of activity so that the drugs can be administered to make me artificially produce a hig a number of eggs as possible. Its also so that the drugs wont interfer/ fight with the levels of hormones already in my system.

So far very good. Had a few days of bad pmt but that is to be expected as due af anyway...so just a little amplified to normal. Also, having rather bad cramps that i normally dont have but overall..rather easy :) Im thinking presently this is rather...well not easy...but very doable, lol!! 

:kiss: xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Mair said:


> Wow Mandy that's fantastic news, congratulations! Am I right in thinking you did this on your own (well, with a little help from your partner :winkwink:) and did not start the IVF treatment? You lucky, lucky thing. Fingers crossed that your pregnancy goes well. There's hope stlll for all of us. x
> 
> Hi again Omi, it's great I finally got an answer, albeit not the answer I wanted, but hopefully the IVF/PDG will work out. Apparently on average it takes 10 eggs to get one that survives the PDG process and it's doubtful that a lady of my advanced years will produce 10 eggs. I'd love to be the exception that proves the rule. I'm thinking positive and assuming I will be allowed to continue. Thanks for answering Karen's questions. IVF is a world of abbreviations and I think different clinics use different ones (just to confuse us:haha:). I'm still very much in the first year of IVF medical training and don't really have a clue what anyone is talking about. Are you down-regging at the mo? What does that actually mean? In my brochure it says it's drugs to stop your ovaries forming cists later in the treatment, other than that does it have any effect on your cycle/ovulation at this stage? Is there still a chance you could fall pregnant naturally this month? I'm asking this as I'm assuming that down-regging will be the next thing for me, but I'd love to have one more chance to fall naturally before I hit the hard drugs.
> 
> Karen, thanks for your tip re the DHEA drug, I'll bear it in mind if I need to beg and plead them to take me on. I'll let you know how Friday goes.

Hi Mair thankyou so much!
This was my 2nd IUI, if it was unsuccessful I would be going for IVF. hopefullly everything will go well with the pregnancy this time. I was looking forward to going ahead with the IVF as we were planning on freezing some eggs if we were to harvest a fairly good amount.
In a way if I do go to term I think I will be quite sad about not having IVF as my amh was only 4.0 in febuary and so a second child may never be an option, but with freezing eggs you have that backup...........
but one would be just amazing x


----------



## Omi

Mandy - my AMH is 4 too. However, i have hope that having a baby can kickstart all kinds of wonderful things fertility wise as it seems quite a few people go on to get preggers naturally after..so obviously you'll have to ttc as soon as this one is born, lol!

Susan Sarandon had her 2 last kids at 41 and 43...id love to match that, lol!!

FX and stickydust for you Mandy!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Omi said:


> Mandy - my AMH is 4 too. However, i have hope that having a baby can kickstart all kinds of wonderful things fertility wise as it seems quite a few people go on to get preggers naturally after..so obviously you'll have to ttc as soon as this one is born, lol!
> 
> Susan Sarandon had her 2 last kids at 41 and 43...id love to match that, lol!!
> 
> FX and stickydust for you Mandy!! :hugs: xxx

Hey Omi, 
I was actually thinking about you today.. lol
Hoping that it all goes well for you.....
Yeah you do hear of it a friend of a friend had unexplained and was trying for years to concieve, she had her first at 40 ish and now has 3 she is about 46 now! as far as I know she had been researching fertility diets and was strict in her approach to certain fertility enhancing food and this is what she credits worked for her.. think her diet was not great though before and she wasnt overweight.
I also know of a girl who was very obese, was ttc for 10 yrs was on the waiting list for ivf but fell pregnant naturally after loosing a shed load of weight, she now has her 2nd kiddie nearly 1 yrs old and is 41 herself.
I need to take a leaf out of their book myself, I require to loose a wee bit of padding myself, trying to eat more fruit and veg................. 
xxx


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

just to say i feel much better after end of last week's mega pmt where i felt like crying left, right and centre. NOT my usual self, even with pmt :haha:

Af came saturday and was rather light and not unpleasant and im fairly over it now. Just waiting for next week's apmt and them telling me im good to go and start taking the drugs, yay!

Feeling very positive at the moment and long may it continue!! :rofl:

xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## pluto

Hi Guys,

OMI- it looks like I will be cycling about the same time as you. I just got AF after finally getting a BFP with a cancelled IVF cycle that was converted into an IUI. -bit of a long story that but anyway just started the Pill yesterday and already had dates for ER for 23rd may so they are to get back to me to confirm that I can still go ahead then. I am doing the microflare protocol this time as didn't have enough follicles last time so it was cancelled (only got 1) and there is a good chance that I mightn't get enough this time either but we have to give it a go and if it doesn't work it will be another IUI.

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Omi

Hi Pluto,

Sorry bout your last cycle, but here's to the next one being mega successful hun!
Lets back each other up and hopefully that tiny extra fx/pma etc will do the trick - that's to everybody else too of course!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi,

Yes, let's do! 
As I am feeling positve at the moment, I'm convinced that eventually we WILL be successful.

I would love if I got enough follies this time to go ahead with the IVf, but my consultant doesn't really believe that will happen but we have to give it a shot anyway. Otherwise hopefully the IUI will work bacause we are running out of options.

here's hoping....


----------



## Omi

Fingers crossed Pluto! Im gonna stick to PMA as i dont think anything else can make any difference at this point!! 

Getting nervous now.. having blood test and internal scan on Wednesday afternoon and then will most likely start doing the gonal f shots on Thursday..eek! :) Start the nasal on the 25th... :)

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!

:flower: xxx


----------



## gilkar

Good luck everyone. I am starting my 4th week of DHEA, only 6 more to go ............... It will be here faster than I want it to be probably.

Have to start thinking about how we're going to pay for the next ICSI.

Karen


----------



## pluto

Omi said:


> Fingers crossed Pluto! Im gonna stick to PMA as i dont think anything else can make any difference at this point!!
> 
> Getting nervous now.. having blood test and internal scan on Wednesday afternoon and then will most likely start doing the gonal f shots on Thursday..eek! :) Start the nasal on the 25th... :)
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!
> 
> :flower: xxx

Hi Omi,

Forgive my ignorance but whats PMA? let me know how the scan goes-I'm sure it will be fine!

I rang the clinic yesterday to see if they have confirmed I can go ahead withthe original dates in May....still waiting for them to ring back, hopefully they will today. They haven't been the best at communicating through all this so we think we will change clinics if this cycle doesn't work.

I've been having a hard time keeping positive lately-and there are so many people I know who have had babies in the last year and its just soo hard sometimes.


----------



## Quaver

pluto said:


> Forgive my ignorance but whats PMA?

Positive mental attitude:flower:


----------



## pluto

:dohh: How did I miss that!!!!

Yeah, I had to give myself a talking to today. I have to get onboard with PMA-I have been very depressed about this lately and being negative isn't going to help. I should get my dates in the morning, I just soo hope they haven't put them out further but if they have, they have, it will probably only be a couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## Omi

Any news Pluto? 

Dont worry about moods being a bit up and down, the main thing is to remember to try to keep the faith. I mean, if i start thinking about all tht could go wrong id burst into tears and we cant have that...so blinkers on and yes, denial is a river in Egypt :haha:

Started stims Thursday. On injections of Gonal F twice a day, am and pm. And then once a day from saturday. On monday i start to the nasal spray too, 4 times a day! :shock: Oh, well...its worth it, lol! :) Have another scan and bloodtest on Fri 29th (at time of royal wedding!!) and if all go i'll have egg retrieval on Tuesday 3rd May. :happydance:

Fingers tightly crossed all will work as should...a few hurdles to jump still :)

Tummy bloated and have small cramps so injections obviously gone to work on the ovaries! :)

Happy Easter girls :hugs: :flower: xxx


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi,

Let me know how the scan goes on friday-hopefully all will be well- Not long to go now. 

I got the dates back-they did put it out by about two weeks. Apparently at my clinic they like you to be on the pill for at least six weeks so I come off the pill on the 20th May and start stimms on the 25th. If all goes well ER will be 06th June. Its not so far away- I just hope I get enough follicles this time but no point in worrying about it, just have to take one step at a time.

By the time I'm starting the meds, you will be finished your two week wait!!!


----------



## Omi

How exiting Pluto!! You'll only be a month after me. FX and PMA - there is not reason why it shouldnt work for both of us :happydance:

You're only gonna be surpressed 3 weeks more than me so it's not too bad, but i guess everyone wants to start asap. Not long to go, though yay! :)


----------



## pluto

yeah its not too bad and it will go quickly anyway. what's a few weeks when we have been waiting this long!

good luck for the scan on friday!!!


----------



## Omi

So had the scan this morning and although they seem to be happy enough i dont have lots of mature follies (only have one at 15mm and some at 10) so after a bloodtest it now has been confirmed im not having egg collection on tuesday but i'll be back monday for another bloodtest and scan and then i shall be told when i'll have the egg collection and when to do the trigger shot... hope i get some eggs, and that those are good enough to make viable embryos - fingers crossed!!

xxx


----------



## Omi

day 13 - still stimming :shock: Back for US and bloodtest Weds am and suspect i'll go in for EC thursday...I hope at least..getting rather uncomfortable with a rather tender and bloated tummy :(

FX PMA!! :)


----------



## Quaver

Omi, exciting news!:happydance: Thursday is so close!


----------



## pluto

Omi said:


> day 13 - still stimming :shock: Back for US and bloodtest Weds am and suspect i'll go in for EC thursday...I hope at least..getting rather uncomfortable with a rather tender and bloated tummy :(
> 
> FX PMA!! :)

Hi Omi, Thats great news! Did they say how many follicles yu have? Did they mention a minimum they had to have for ER? I think I'm going to have to have four to go ahead or else my Dr wants to just do an IUI so am bit scared. I don't think us older girls are going to have that many, but its quality not quantity that counts!!!!

I have two weeks of BCP left before I start STIMS-I'm getting impatient now and also very bloated-just finished my first pack and starting the second one. 

good luck on Thursday!! let us know how it goes...


----------



## Omi

Hi Guys, 

change of plans - was in (Monday and) yesterday for another scan and im still on stims to give the follies some time to mature and essentially give us some eggs. Back again tomorrow for what will definitely be my last scan and blood test!! Egg retrieval is Monday and transfer is Wednesday. I will trigger Sunday ive been told.

At my scan wednesday the lead follie was 25mm, so a gonner. I had 2 15mm a 12, and 2,3 11's or similar. As Im obviously not going to get whole sheadfull of eggs the clinic (together with my blood tests) have made the decision to stim me for a few days longer to make sure i get some proper mature eggs. I hope it all works well!

Im off to see them at 8.50am tomorrow and they'll left me know when to trigger tomorrow afternoon after the results from my blood test comes back. Oh, fingers crossed PMA!!!

Quaver - how are you feeling - any news?? Here's some :dust: for you!! FX!

Pluto - not long to go now!! I agree its quality over quantity - i just hope i get something to work with, im not precious about the amount at all. It only takes one! Tbh, im a bit worried about ovulating before i get to EC or having to thick a lining - not to mention all that could go wrong between egg collection and transfer, eeek!!! :) Hope time flies so you can get on the bandwagon Mrs! :)

But hey, you gotta be in it to win it!!! :)

Thanks and all the best to us all!!! 

:hugs: xxx
:hug: xxx


----------



## pluto

hi Omi,

It sounds like you should have 3-4 folllicles anyway-at least they are there, they just have to get a bit bigger now! I think thats probably as good as we can hope for, being older and all that! Every step just seems to be so precarious doesn't it-getting enough eggs, getting them fertilised, will they survive, will they implant but look one hurdle at a time and loads of PMA!!!

I'm terrified I won't get enough eggs and I think I will need about 4 mature follicles for them to go ahead, or else they will suggest IUI (am going to change clinics after this cycle though to a different one where they will go ahead with two follicles, if it doesn't work). The cancelled cycle I had in feb i just had one mature follicle but i was extremely stressed with work and everything and it was a standard protocol. This time I am doing a microflare protocol (I still don't understand why they didn't do that the first time given my age) and am doing acupunture so I am really hoping i get enough eggs. This time three weeks i will have started Stimming!! I wish it was here already! I wouldn't worry too much after ovulating early, they are pretty good at controlling that part of it-I think that is probably the most successful part of it all!



I'll be waiting with baited breath to hear how your ER goes-best of luck with it!! It will give me such hope if you are successful and get a BFP!


----------



## Quaver

pluto said:


> This time I am doing a microflare protocol (I still don't understand why they didn't do that the first time given my age) and am doing acupunture so I am really hoping i get enough eggs.

I did short protocol too (due to my age, 3 months short of 40):thumbup: I also did acupuncture.
Produced 19 eggs, 14 were injected with sperm, 7 fertilised, 3 embies (one excellent 8-cell and not so good 5-cell & 4-cell).

Hoping the one excellent embie will stick[-o&lt;


----------



## pluto

wow Quaver, that was a load of eggs!! I'm 39 since december so just a few months younger than you-That gives me hope that i get more follicles this time!!

really hope you get that BFP-how long until you test? you never know maybe more than one will stick!!


----------



## gilkar

PLuto, it sounds like we'll both be either May 25 - or I could be the 26 th or 27th 
AS soon as my next af comes, they are checking ovaries .... if they're good, it's go-time right away. (I am still on DHEA).

Karen


----------



## gilkar

I mean - June 06 th could also be my EC. But who knows .... Dates always change depending on how we respond to these drugs. However, I'll probably be checked out May 26th - and drugs start on the 26th or 27th. So, if so, I figure about June 6th.


----------



## Quaver

pluto said:


> really hope you get that BFP-how long until you test? you never know maybe more than one will stick!!

The blood test is on the 14th (Sat), but I may do a sneaky test before then:haha:


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver said:


> pluto said:
> 
> 
> This time I am doing a microflare protocol (I still don't understand why they didn't do that the first time given my age) and am doing acupunture so I am really hoping i get enough eggs.
> 
> I did short protocol too (due to my age, 3 months short of 40):thumbup: I also did acupuncture.
> Produced 19 eggs, 14 were injected with sperm, 7 fertilised, 3 embies (one excellent 8-cell and not so good 5-cell & 4-cell).
> 
> Hoping the one excellent embie will stick[-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'm praying for you Quaver!!! :happydance:


----------



## pluto

Hi Gilkar, We can keep each other company so!!Even if the dates move a bit we should be pretty close.Whats DHEA? Is it a suplement of some sort and what is it supposed to do? I saw from another post that you have been on it for somethign like 10weeks?

Quaver-only a few days to go!!!! Will have fingers and toes crossed for you!

Omi-Let us know how ER goes!


----------



## Omi

Hi Ladies, 

that's me back from egg collection - got 5 eggs. Now hoping and praying they are good and get fertilised.

I didnt think it was bad at all. Ok, so have no idea as had sedation and dont remember anything from the actual retrieval, lol! Got a sandwich and a cup of coffee after. Had a saline drip and my bloodpressure checked and that was me.

Now home relaxing - hubby has been strict instructions that today is pamper day for me and i quote ' lifting the remote is abote the most strenous activity (i) should be doing today'. Yep, i can do that :haha: 

Have a few shooting pains in ovary area/ soreness and sore hand where the canula for drugs was inserted but otherwise happy as Larry. FX and PMA as always!

The best to you ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi,

OMG 5 eggs-thats great!! I will be trilled if I get that many-here's hoping,PMA PMA PMA...only 12 days to go untill I finish the Pill. Boobs are sooo sore and am mega bloated as this pill really doesn't agree with me but hey not long more to put up with it.

Hopefully, you will get a couple of good grade embryo's out of those five eggs- good luck and enjoy your pamper day.


----------



## Quaver

Omi said:


> that's me back from egg collection - got 5 eggs. Now hoping and praying they are good and get fertilised.

That's great! Rest up:hugs:
Will you get the call tomorrow about the number of fertilised eggies?:flower:


----------



## Quaver

:bfn::cry:


----------



## pluto

oh Quaver , I'm so sorry. big :hugs:. This process is so hard, you think you are getting someplace only to get another kick in the teeth. Take some time to grieve..., will you try again?


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver I'm so sorry. Don't give up!


----------



## Quaver

I'd love to try again asap, but have to ask DH... It's really expensive:blush:


----------



## pluto

yes, it is really expensive and then most of it still seems to be pot luck from what I can see.


----------



## Quaver

pluto said:


> yes, it is really expensive and then most of it still seems to be pot luck from what I can see.

It is. But have to keep trying. 
At my age, I want to do all I can, so that I won't have any regrets later:thumbup:


----------



## Omi

Oh, Quaver what rotten luck! Im so, so sorry for you Petal... Mahoosive :hugs: coming your way. Take good care and let us know how're getting on, Chicken, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pluto

Quaver said:


> pluto said:
> 
> 
> yes, it is really expensive and then most of it still seems to be pot luck from what I can see.
> 
> It is. But have to keep trying.
> At my age, I want to do all I can, so that I won't have any regrets later:thumbup:Click to expand...

yep-I'm with you there and it sure seems like time is running out but you are right, at least this way we know we will have done everything possible. And don't give up yet, it may still happen....keep the faith even though i know its very hard for you now.


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi,

I was wondering where you were! What's the latest , did your eggs fertilise? when is ET?

Just less than 10days on the pill left for me :happydance: am ready to get going now.


----------



## Reb S

Hi Omi,
Just butting in to say good luck! Hope you get embies x


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, yep, im PUPO with 2 embies! :happydance: and FX!! Out of the 5 embies only two fertilised normally so only ended up with two but those two were pretty ace being graded 10/10 and 9/10 so pretty chuffed with that! 

So back to the blah 2ww...its so bloody boring aint it? Well, im back to work on Monday so im sure that will help lots. My beta/pg test is tues 24th..gulp :haha: Im going to try to test out the trigger injection (i took last saturday which is basically hcg so comes up as pg on hpt's) to see when its out of my system and whether get a bfp before i go for the bloodtest as want to be prepared when go in, you know.

Thanks ladies for the support and ALL the best to you!! Pluto, how exiting, not long to go now!!


----------



## Quaver

Congrats *Omi* for two excellent embies!:happydance:
Could be twins!:baby::baby:


----------



## pluto

Thats great OMI-best of luck but sounds like you have a good chance with such good grade embryos!! I would love if I had two embryos to put back in-twins would be just perfect.

I've just six days left on BCP:happydance: I take my last one next saturday. I'm getting a bit scared now, I just hope that I get enough follies!!!
PMA PMA PMA ....


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies, just thought id pop in with some PMA/ positivity as i am officially preggers!! I got a very faint, nearly invisible BFP on thursday 10dpo. And another visible one yesterday, Friday. Cant believe it! :shock: I am *so* crapping myself but im hoping for the best cause what else can i do? 

So there you have it. Ive got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you ladies and the best of luck!!! :hugs:

Ive got my beta on Tuesday and hopefully my numbers are good and show a viable pg and then onwards and upwards from there i hope , gulp! :)

:hugs: :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Reb S

Oh fantastic! Omi, I'm SO delighted for you! Very ,very good luck xxxxx


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Omi!:yipee:


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations OMI!!!! Please let us know your status tomorrow


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, 

had the bloodtest and my beta was 278!! Which is pretty damned good and rather high, so obviously we are delighted. Im getting a scan in 4 weeks which will be in our previously danger zone of 8weeks so FX we make it that far! 
Upwards and onwards, eh? I guess the good news is that ive got a plethora of pg symptoms an feel dodgy most of the time which i didnt with the othe two so ive got hope :happydance: xxx


----------



## pluto

Hi Omi,

Thats great news! I'm on my 3rd day of STIMMS and have my next scan on thursday. I'm terrified I won't have enough follies but am trying to stay positive-every cycle is different and its a different protocol this time so here is hoping...

am delighted for you though, that is great news, gives the rest of us hope. best of luck for the pregnancy.


----------



## Omi

How you finding stimms, hun? I have everything crossed for you that you get lots of follies hun - grow follies, grow!!! :)

:hug:


----------



## pluto

Its not too bad-I'm taking it very easy this time-last time I was rushing around like a headless chicken so i am sure that didn't help. Bit tired and headachy but trying to drink loads of water to keep the headaches at bay. Not feeling much in my ovaries yet but am trying to convince myself its still early days so i probably wouldn't feel much at this stage anyway. Just have to keep positive and try not to obsess too much-easier said than done!!!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi there, I'm Donna, 42 and just about to start my first ivf. On cd2 today and my truck load of meds turned up on saturday. Start injections on tuesday, so not too far behind you Pluto. My dh is away for the whole cycle so will need someone to talk to. Hope you don't mind me joining your threat ladies xx


----------



## Donna210369

meant to say thread, not threat lol :wacko: xx


----------



## pluto

Donna210369 said:


> Hi there, I'm Donna, 42 and just about to start my first ivf. On cd2 today and my truck load of meds turned up on saturday. Start injections on tuesday, so not too far behind you Pluto. My dh is away for the whole cycle so will need someone to talk to. Hope you don't mind me joining your threat ladies xx

Hi donna, welcome! I'm 39 and trying to conceive no 1. I had a cancelled cycle at the end of feb as just had one follie so this is my second go-have a different protocol this time so hoping this gives a better result-am terrified it won't though! feel free to talk away-I'd be happy to listen and to share this journey.


----------



## MiBebe

Pluto what type of meds did they have you on back in February?


----------



## pluto

MiBebe said:


> Pluto what type of meds did they have you on back in February?

Hi Mibebe, I had the standard long protocol back in feb-was on BCP for about 10weeks, downregged with nasal brusurelin spray and then stimmed with purogen and luveris. I'm not so happy with my dr as think she should have used the microflare protocol straight away as have low amh. Althouh I'm a bit confused by the amh result she got, but thats another story-I guess the reponse , or lack of, is the real proof of low ovarian reserve anyway.

This time its the microflare protocol but they still put me on the BCP for 6weeks-am worried that the BCP is oversuppressing me but I guess i will see this week. They threw everything else at me this time too-steroids, clexane etc. 

I had done three IUIs before this and responded grand for them with 2 follies, one follie and then 3 follies last time (had really poor sperm samples for the 2nd and 3rd IUIs though so they weren't going to work anyway) so they were surprised that i didn't respond better to the IVF.

what protocol did you use?


----------



## RobinsNest

Hi all :hi: please may I join you in your journey's? :blush: I'm 39 and this is our first (and probably only) go at IVF treatment. I will start DR this saturday using buserelin nasal spray (although I'm not sure if I should have opted for the injections :dohh: - is there a difference in success rates?) Feel really nervous about the side effects but trying not to think about it too much - easier said than donw me thinks! Any advice greatly appreciated - really want this to work:winkwink:


----------



## Donna210369

well def felt my follies growing today. Oooh that was a little tender today and had the headache from hell and its only cd3 :dohh: I think i'm feeling a little dizzy every now and again too. Is this all normal? 

Pluto i've got low AMH too and that is why my doc has put me on the short protocol, well that and my age. Don't know why they decide to do one or the other, does anyone else know? xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Robin-welcome. I hope your cycle goes well. i don't think there is much difference between the nasal spray and the injections to be honest.

Donna-drink loads of water-at least 1.5litres a day!! Thats why you have the headaches and probably the dizzyness aswell-as soon as I stop drinking i get a headache and even with the drinking I have some dizzyness. I think its all a bit of trial and error with the protocols-from what i have read usually for older ladies and people with reduced ovarian reserve it is the microflare or short protocol but some people do fine on the standard protocol aswell so its hard to tell.
I think it depends on the consultant.

Were you on BCP before the short protocol started? what meds are you taking?

I have my scan tomorrow morning so I guess I'll find out then how many follies are growing in there-I just hope there are some.


----------



## MiBebe

Donna210369 said:


> well def felt my follies growing today. Oooh that was a little tender today and had the headache from hell and its only cd3 :dohh: I think i'm feeling a little dizzy every now and again too. Is this all normal?
> 
> Pluto i've got low AMH too and that is why my doc has put me on the short protocol, well that and my age. Don't know why they decide to do one or the other, does anyone else know? xx

Donna I see you have a 4 year old son. Did you have him normally without meds? I have 3 kids (21, 19, 12). I had them without any meds. I was crying last night as my DH poked me with the progesterone. I was like, wtf I didn't have to go through all of this before why do I have to do this? LOL I have a bad reaction to the shots and will ask for the vaginal prescription today. I can't even walk. I think I did the first three wrong.


----------



## Delly

Hi I have been reading your post for a little while so i thought i would say hello, I little history, I am 39 DP is 37, I have 3 previous children 19, 6, 3 and was sterilised after my son was born, I met scott and he has no children so we decided on the IVF route rather than reversal due to my age etc. I had my appointment with the consultant and now waiting for my AF to come and will start the nasal spray i have been told that i will have 2 eggs put back in if we are sucessful so on the count down now I am excited as well as scared of the unknown. I hope you ladies dont mind me joining in on your thread. x


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies, I joined in at the beginning of this thread but have been away from the site for a while. Can I join back in please? First of all I want to say massive congratulations to Omi - that is great news and I have a huge smile on my face FX for you. That PMA seemed to pay off, hope it does for me!

My IVF was delayed for a month, I think the last I said was that I was told I had a low AMH and when I went to see my consultant was told that it was 1.7!!!! That's not low, thats non existant. On the plus side my other signs were good and I had 9 follicles. My consultant said that on the basis I had got pregnant naturally before they would probably accept me but I had to come back in a month to have another follicle count. Luckily I still had some so they started my down reg for 15 days. I managed to sneak a week in Lake Garda during the down reg (purely for medical reasons!) so that I would be re-refreshed and raring to go with the injections! Well I got back from the clinic today after having my "scan to start injections" and I'm good to go, so good in fact that my injections started this evening Gonal F and Menopur plus Growth hormone, which I need to take every other day. Well I'm pleased to say the injections seemed OK (all that worry for nothing) just hoping there's no nasty side effects. Has anyone else had to take the Growth hormone? I'm taking it (Zomacton) as due to the PGD I need to get as many eggs as humanly possible in the hope of having one decent one. The problem we found was that the needle didn't reach the bottom of the vial and there was a fair bit of wiggling to be done (to the needle,not me!), before we could get the liquid into the syringe. Surely that's not right? Anyway, good luck to everyone and fingers crossed especially for Omi!:dust:


----------



## MiBebe

Welcome Mair!


----------



## pluto

welcome mair-you are not far behind me. I amn't taking any growth hormones but thats interesting though as i have low ovarian reserve aswell. Must remember that incase I need to ask about it in future.

welcome Delly aswell-the more the merrier!

well, I had my scan today and there were 3follicles but they were very tiny and my lining is very thin so they have upped the dose to the max and I have to go back in for another scan on Tuesday. I was happy to just see 3 follicles as was terrified there would be none so I'm trying to stay postive about the lining and hope that it begins to thicken over the next few days.-I just have to take it one day at a time and will borrow Omi's PMA for the duration. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Donna210369

just a quick one as have to go to work in a mo. work nights Boo!

Welcome new ladies. Pluto well done on 3 follies so far, watch this space. was that your day9 scan? or more?

Mair put the needle in the vial then tip it upside down, should get all the liquid out that way. 

Mibebe yes had both my boys naturally. fell for ds1 after about 2days ttc!! came off the pill in the middle of the month and two weeks later had BFP. ds2 took 6 months on and off but i was 13yrs older than first. And this time have been ttc a yr but am 4yrs older again. wish i hadn't waited now but hindsight isn't going to help me now. 

speak soon ladies xx


----------



## Delly

You lot are the most ignorant bunch of people I have met, a bit of acknowledgement would be nice as I am sure you were all new to this site once. Good luck


----------



## MiBebe

Delly said:


> You lot are the most ignorant bunch of people I have met, a bit of acknowledgement would be nice as I am sure you were all new to this site once. Good luck

I'm really surprised by your reaction. Sorry if you felt ignored. If you've noticed not many people post on this thread, we are mostly in the IVF threads. I won't take offense since you're probably as sensitive as the rest of us are as TTC takes a toll on our soul. Take care and I wish you luck with your IVF.


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies, thanks for your messages. Delly, I feel really bad as I was the first person to post after your initial post and didn't say hi. I never knew you could do IVF after a sterilisation so that's great news. I hope everything goes well for you. I felt very anxious at the start of this too but it's mainly fear of the unknown, it's amazing how quickly you get used to the trek up the hospital and taking the drugs. I must admit I still don't really know the ins and outs of what I'm doing I just know what I have to do and when, sometimes a think ignorance is bliss as I have less to worry about!

Donna, thanks for the tip with the needle, I'll try it tonight when it's growth hormone time again!

Pluto, hopefully you wont need to, but if you do go down this road again, speak to your dr about the growth hormone, it was given to me as they said it would ensure I would get the most eggs possible, which I need as PGD will wipe out most of my eggs, so the more the better. On the downside it costs £125 an injection and I have to have 5, but that seems to be a small (gulp!) price to pay when it could make the difference as to whether I have any eggs to play with or not.

Anyway the good news is it's going to be the hottest weekend of the year, so lets all enjoy the sun and wallow in our PMA's!


----------



## pluto

Delly said:


> You lot are the most ignorant bunch of people I have met, a bit of acknowledgement would be nice as I am sure you were all new to this site once. Good luck

Delly-I did welcome you if you look back at my post so i think your comment is a bit unfair. I am sorry if you felt ignored though. I hope everything goes well and if you want to hang around in here, we won't ignore you. As Miebe says this thread isn't used a lot so sometimes things can get missed.

donna-It was only day 5 so i'm hoping that I still have a lot of time for the follies to grow and the lining to thicken. The dr was a bit negative though which i am trying to ignore. i guess all I can do is to wait until the scan Tuesday and see.

Mair-I'll definitely keep in mind to ask about the growth hormone-thanks for the tip. Sorry but whats PGD? I'm just trying not to think of all the cost involved-it just seems to be more and more money all the time....sigh..It will be worth it if it is a success though!

I'm with you for wallowing in PMA for the weekend-I'm going to try to exist in the moment and try not to think of beyond the weekend.


----------



## Donna210369

Delly, sorry if you felt you were being ignored. I too did say welcome to the new ladies but was in a rush to get to work, as i am now. Please don't feel we don't care and if you want to keep posting then we're here for support. 

Hello everyone else. Gotta get ready for work so will post in a couple of days as busy tomorrow too. have a great weekend xx


----------



## Mair

I know what you mean about costs Pluto, I've topped the £10,000 mark already so it really is best not to think about it. PGD is genetic testing. I have had 4 miscarriages in the past and they finally discovered there was a problem with my chromosomes, my 13 and 14 chromosomes have translocated, which means some of my 13 has moved over to the 14 chromosome so that causes problems at conception (sometimes there's too much chromosome, sometimes not enough). It is possible I could get pregnant and carry full term (I'm living proof!), but due to my age and the number of natural goes I've got left in me, then I'm going the PGD route. They take the eggs and do extra checks to make sure that they only put OK ones back. My PGD consultant has said that they need about 10 eggs to get a good one, hence the need for me to produce as many eggs as possible. Hope everything goes OK for you, I know how negative some doctors can be, so chin up and prove them all wrong!


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies

just thought id pop in with some PMA and :dust: for you all! Ive got a scan at the clinic the 16th June and im crapping myself as previous scans have always been bad news (had missed mc's in the past, au naturale btw :)) But, having said that im also very exited and im feelig rougher than ever, in fact never had much symptoms in the past whereas now ive got them all short of actually puking - nice :haha: Its *very* reassuring though!

Anywhoo...im no spring chicken, i had low amh and very few follies and eggs and yet i got pg at first go. It can and does happen!! 

All the best wherever in the cycle you are and *ALL* the best chickens. Ive got my fingers crossed for each and every one of you!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hug: xxx

ps, Delly- Wtf? Im sorry...that is not a normal response..good grief! :shock:


----------



## MiBebe

Omi, that's awesome news! I see you're 15% there LOL any weird cravings yet?


----------



## Donna210369

omi thanks for posting. Really good to hear positive stories. Good luck for your scan hunni. 

How are the rest of you girls. I've got my first follicle scan tomorrow to see how they're doing. I'll be cd9. Am feeling a bit nervous. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## MiBebe

Donna210369 said:


> omi thanks for posting. Really good to hear positive stories. Good luck for your scan hunni.
> 
> How are the rest of you girls. I've got my first follicle scan tomorrow to see how they're doing. I'll be cd9. Am feeling a bit nervous. Hope you're all well xx

Good luck tomorrow!!

7 days to go before my test. I pretty much feel annoyed by every human near me. Told DH don't talk to me till the 12th. It's going to be a long 36 weeks for him. Oh well! appetite is gone because everything looks gross to me LOL


----------



## pluto

Mair said:


> I know what you mean about costs Pluto, I've topped the £10,000 mark already so it really is best not to think about it. PGD is genetic testing. I have had 4 miscarriages in the past and they finally discovered there was a problem with my chromosomes, my 13 and 14 chromosomes have translocated, which means some of my 13 has moved over to the 14 chromosome so that causes problems at conception (sometimes there's too much chromosome, sometimes not enough). It is possible I could get pregnant and carry full term (I'm living proof!), but due to my age and the number of natural goes I've got left in me, then I'm going the PGD route. They take the eggs and do extra checks to make sure that they only put OK ones back. My PGD consultant has said that they need about 10 eggs to get a good one, hence the need for me to produce as many eggs as possible. Hope everything goes OK for you, I know how negative some doctors can be, so chin up and prove them all wrong!

ah ok, thanks for explaining that to me. Its good that they have discovered it though and that they can select the best eggs-hopefully everything will go well and you will get some good ones. have you started your cycle yet? sorry if you mentioned it already and I have forgotten. 

Donna-good luck with your scan today!! I'm nervous for every scan but you just have to try take it as it comes. I have my next one tomorrow and am just trying not to think about it for today anyway.

Mibebe-just another week to go before testing -hopefully those embies are growing away.

omi-thanks for checking in and good luck with your scan!! I think your PMA must have worked so I am trying to keep up my own. Have my second scan tomorrow so will see how I'm doing then. Hopefully my lining and follicles have grown a lot since last week.


----------



## Mair

Hi all. Thanks Omi for your good news pep talk! Fingers crossed for you on the 16th but I'm sure all will be OK. I'm sure you've said on other threads but I take it you are being treated for the cause of the previous miscarriages, so there is no reason why it should happen again, but having said that, I can appreciate your apprehension. If (when!) I get pregnant this time, I'm sure I will still be a nervous wreck for 9 months!!

Hope all goes well for you today Donna. Let us know how you got on. I was due to have my first scan today too, but after having a blood test on Saturday the doctor told me I wasn't ready for it today so it's been changed to tomorrow. I'm obviously not progressing quite as quickly as the norm. Tomorrow is my CD9 so you're a day ahead of me. By the way, we tried the vial upside down trick and that was much easier, thanks!

MiBebe, please feel free to vent here! I've been trying hard with the PMA and up until last night was doing OK. Last night I had 4 injections plus started taking tablets and suddenly felt really emotional, then my tooth broke while I was eating a slice of bread! That pretty much threw me over the edge. But today's a new day and I'm just thinking about the wonderful end result.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## pluto

Hi Mair, Its very hard with all the drugs-I find they make me very emotional at times aswell but try to keep your chin up and treat yourself. I have my second scan tomorrow-it will be CD11 I think, so we will see how it goes so I am just ahead of you. sorry i didn't remember that you had already started-sometimes its hard to remember everyone. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, just another quick one i'm afraid. got visitors today and need to blitz the house. Just had first scan day 9 today. got 1 @ 13mm, [email protected] 12mm, [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Hoping the 2 size 10's will catch up but who knows in this game. Lining is 5.1. Going back for scan on wednesday. Felt quite tearful when I came out. For some reason I hoped to get better results although my Dr's have made it quite clear I was never going to get many follicles. Think its just all the emotion of the whole process just gets on top of you sometimes. Anyway had a little cry and feel bit better. Egg collection may be Friday now. OOh this is getting scary. 

Let us know how you get on with your scans tomorrow Mair and Pluto. Mibebe not long to go now hun. Fingers crossed for you. Are you waiting the whole 2 weeks or will you test early? Robinsnest how are you getting on sweetie? are you still down regging? 

Love and luck ladies xx


----------



## gilkar

HI again, Everyone. I'm sort of back. Will be moreso in June, now ...

Hey PLuto, to answer your question:

My ovaries weren't responding so they were waiting for me to ovulate naturally, which still didn't happen as of this morning, so I got the HCG shot, to get rid of these eggs, this am. and then back on estrace this Friday, and await aunt flo in the next week. Then, onto the drugs again !~ Urgh. They got their work cut out for them on this one !~ My first (and successful ICSI) was much simpler. lol. This is our last kick at it, so we shall see how it goes ......... Our daughter is almost two, and I am 40. My hubby is frozen at the clinic. lol.


Karen


----------



## MiBebe

Mair said:


> MiBebe, please feel free to vent here! I've been trying hard with the PMA and up until last night was doing OK. Last night I had 4 injections plus started taking tablets and suddenly felt really emotional, then my tooth broke while I was eating a slice of bread! That pretty much threw me over the edge. But today's a new day and I'm just thinking about the wonderful end result.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Thank you luv. I try not to complain too much. I'm afraid it'll give me a negative experience during this IVF process. I am a cranky bitch I'll tell ya that LOL I told DH where to go and how to get there last Friday. Told him don't even speak to me till Sunday :cry: Yeah I'm not the nicest person right now LOL Don't know if its the meds, the IVF, or the babies in my belly. If its the babies, my family has a very long 36 weeks ahead of them LMAO



Donna210369 said:


> Let us know how you get on with your scans tomorrow Mair and Pluto. Mibebe not long to go now hun. Fingers crossed for you. Are you waiting the whole 2 weeks or will you test early? Robinsnest how are you getting on sweetie? are you still down regging?
> 
> Love and luck ladies xx

Donna good luck on your egg collection hun! I hope all goes well and I pray your follies continue to grow. You didn't answer my question a few posts back, but I asked if you had your 4 yr old son naturally or if it was also assisted conception. I'm a believer of if you can do it once, you can do it again.

Oh and I haven't tested, nor will I test until the 12th. Honestly I'm too terrified to test. Especially since I have no symptoms. I've been praying one minute, grumpy the next. I'll post on Sunday as soon as I hear back from the nurse.


----------



## Omi

Good luck everyone! Just wanted to add for those who perhaps feel they're taking a bit long stimming - i stimmed for 16 days and that is quite long albeit not unheard of, lol!

Mibebe - i cant believe you havent tested, very strong of you..i couldnt do that! :) Good luck though and :dust:


----------



## Donna210369

Gilkar sounds really complicated for you. Good luck with it all and keep us posted.

Mibebe Yes I did have both my sons naturally and I know how lucky I am to have them. And got pg again but had mc in January. The reason for IVF is because of my age and low AMH my chances of getting pg with a good egg are very slim, though not impossible. Plus my dh works abroad, so only see him every other month. I'm only doing IVF once and then we'll see what happens naturally after that for a limited period. Cant still be ttc when i'm getting my free bus pass!!

Night night ladies xx


----------



## MiBebe

Just POAS and it came out negative. I guess I'm out. It's been almost 8 years of TTC and I feel like such a failure.


----------



## Donna210369

Mibebe aren't you only 9dpet hun? Many many many pg ladies wont come up positive yet. I am praying you get it soon. Just wait a few more days and try to relax as much as possible (easier said than done I know) Big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Everyone, this will just be a quick one. Just back from my scan-I have 5 follies-3 on right-think they were 12, 11 and 10 and two on left which were 10 and 11 and my lining is 8mm. So I couldn't have asked for better-can't believe it! back for another scan on Thursday and should get my ER date then but looks like it will probably be next Monday/Tuesday. 

OMI-your PMA must have worked for me- I have been working on it and really tried to stay calm all weekend and as relaxed as possible and it seems to have worked!! also, thanks for letting us know you stimmed for so long, I think I will be pretty much near 16days aswell.


Long way to go but I feel as if I have the first hurdle over.

mair-how did your scan go?

Mibebe-it still might be too early, really hoping that you get a BFP in the next few days. Its so awful to get the whole way through this process and then it still doesn't work.-its heartbreaking and my heart goes out to you.

Gilkar-Its worth trying it as long as you have a chance-good luck and we will be here to chat to through it all.

Donna-looks like I am a few days behind you but we are pretty close. let us know how you get on tomorrow.

hello to everyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Donna210369

Pluto great news hunni, 5 nice follies. Keep with the PMA and hopefully it'll all pay off. Let us know how thursday's scan goes. Got mine tomorrow morning. Was reading somewhere on the net that protein can help with follicle growth. Supposed to drink a pint of milk a day, lots of protein and also lots of water. My ovaries are feeling really full at the moment. Quite swollen lower abdomen so hoping follies growing nicely. Having another roller coaster emotional day but not as bad as yesterday. Baby dust and PMA to all xx


----------



## Mair

Hi all,

MiBebe, sorry to hear about your test, but I think Donna is right and it's probably too early to tell. Keep up with the PMA there's still lots of hope for you.

Hi Karen, nice to see you back again. Good luck this time, let us know how it all goes.

Thanks for letting us know how your scan went Donna, I quickly read your post this morning before I set off for mine and it made me realise that I had really not given any thought at all to how important this scan actually is! I don't know what is happening to my brain lately (blame it on the drugs) but I can't remember anything at all. I'm sure the doctor told me that my lining was lovely and that I have 8 follicles, 5 on the right and three on the left, no sizes given, just that they are at varying sizes, but I also had a consultation for my PGD today and the nurse there said I had 6 follicles noted on my notes (when I said that I thought I had 8 she just said maybe 2 are very small so they haven't noted them!?!?!). Anyway, I'm back tomorrow for another scan. This is a tough week as it's a 5 hour round trip so I may just take my sleeping bag with me and see if I can stay over for the rest of the week! They were initially talking about my EC being on Sunday, but not sure if that is the case anymore. I always find it pretty negative when I speak to anyone at the clinic, reference to "my age" always comes up so I'm feeling pretty deflated at the mo. I didn't think 8 follicles is going to be anywhere near enough, let alone if it's 6, but then I remind myself that I knew it was going to be slim when I went into this, so it shouldn't surprise me at this late stage. Anyway, it only takes one egg doesn't it?! Just being nosey Donna but you say your husband is abroad, has he already left his "deposit" at the hospital or will he be back on Friday?

Hey Pluto, that's fantastic news for you, bet you're really chuffed. Fingers crossed for your EC, it could be we are doing it on the same day.

Well I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow but I'm off to drink a pint of milk now! Good luck everyone!


----------



## MiBebe

Thanks ladies
I'm going to take a break from the forum for a few days. No more POAS for me. I will post back on Sunday with the results no matter what happens. My IVF's are free, but I don't know if I want to put myself through this again. My heart can't bear it.


----------



## Donna210369

Mibebe so sorry you're feeling so sad :cry: I completely understand that you can't carry on at the moment doing all this. A break will definitely do you good hun. Big hugs to you :hugs:

Mair, stay positive with the follicles. I know you have the PGD issue as well as the usual stuff but you only need one good one. If its meant to be it'll be and one thing i'm learning through this journey is there isn't a lot we can do about it. we can only do our injections, rest as much as possible and stay as stress free as we can. The rest is up to.............. well who knows what :shrug: I cant believe the clinic keep talking about your age, that's terrible. Why don't you politely ask them to refrain. And a 5hr round trip. wow. that's a lot. I'd definitely be booking myself into a b&b if I were you. Is that your nearest one or the one you chose. My clinic is an hour away but I can have my scans at a clinic 15mins away and they link the scans over to my clinic. My husband has left his swimmers in the freezer at the clinic as he's away all month. Not back till after I get my results. lucky beggar, missing all of this. loads of luck hunni

I had my day11 scan today [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] :thumbup: uterus not thickened up at all since wednesday:nope: Dr's not worried about uterus, say its got time to thicken up, but they've put my egg collection back to monday now. Got another scan on Friday and just had to pay for more injections at £106 per day!! Hopefully all worth it in the end. 

Good luck to you all. keep us posted xx


----------



## pluto

mibebe-I think you are right-sometimes you just need to keep away from these forums and try not to think about things. Really hoping that you do get that BFP, if you don't, give yourself sometime to grieve, it is really tough.

Mair- Donna is right, it only takes one and the most important thing is to try to be as relaxed as possible.-easier said than done, believe me I know. I was totally stressed for my first cycle which was cancelled, as I just had one follie and I think the stress had a lot to do with it. That 5 hours treck definitely won't help so stay over if you can and pamper yourslef as much as possible. Think just one step at a time-thats how i coped with this cycle, I couldn't think beyound the first scan and just really tried to take it a day at a time-I'm still trying to do that!

Donna-looks like your follies are coming along fine. If they aren't worried about the lining then you shouldn't worry either, just keep taking it easy! We might even have ER on the same day! I should find out tomorrow exactly what day but looks like it will be monday/tuesday. I'm hoping monday as I want to get on with it now.


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies,

MiBebe, my heart goes out to you and my fingers are crossed for you. Try to have a stress free few days and good luck for Sunday.

Thanks for your support Donna and Pluto, I don't feel too bad, just a little dejected. Due to the PGD (I seem to say that a lot!), my choices for which clinic to go to were limited, I don't think there's anywhere for IVF in Suffolk anyway, so I only had a few to choose from in London. It's not too bad, it's not a stressful journey and in between hospital visits I need to work, so it's nice to come home. I enjoy my job, which is super flexible, and takes my mind of the whole process. I went up today on the train (we usually drive) and had a little nap on the way so it was quite nice. Donna, you are totally right when you say there is nothing we can do so we just need to go with the flow, I'm also of the opinion that if this fails we can still try the natural route, so it's not our very last chance, although like you, don't want to still be ttc and drawing my pension! I had my second scan today and was told that I do have 8 follicles although two are very small (so I don't think they count). I asked if they were all growing nicely and was told that I had one at nearly 18mm and one at 13mm, which they hoped would grow some more and didn't mention any more. I wish I asked more questions!! I might speak to a nurse later so I will ask her if I only have two that are doing anything. Does anyone know what size the follicles ideally need to be? Feeling relaxed about it all (albeit dejected), in spite of everything. What will be etc. on the plus side I have a lovely lining! (I will take the good news from anywhere I can find it!).

Sounds like your follicles are coming along really nicely Donna and putting the ER back a few days can only be a good thing really, make sure you get the most eggs possible. How are your emotions now? It must be hard if your husband is away.

Pluto, good luck with your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on. My next one is on Friday, I have a day off clinics tomorrow so I'm going to treat myself to a haircut! :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Mair,

My DRs said they like follicles to be at least 16mm but I've already got one at that, the others are 15's,14,13,11,9 so probably waiting for them to catch up. Hope the 16 doesn't over ripen by then though. Really have no idea how this all works, not sure I want to know to be honest. Makes it even more to worry about. Am just going with the flow. Read somewhere on another forum, a study showed women who were relaxed and laughed during their 2ww were more likely to get a BFP. So guess who's watching the comedy channel every night for the next 3weeks:rofl:

how is everyone else. lots of love xx


----------



## pluto

Hi donna-how did you scan go today? I 'm in for another scan tomorrow-looks like they will trigger then and ER will be monday-hopefully anyway. My lining is triple A grade 11.2mm which is great and my follies are getting there-they ranged from 13 to 15mm yesterday so hopefully by tomorrow they will be pretty much there.

mair-It's so hard to keep positive all the time espcially when there seems to be so many obstacles but as long as there is a chance, it can happen, you just never know, -but then none of us do....


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, Pluto all sounds well hun. great lining. Not so good for me i'm afraid. I've got great follies, 7 of them ranging from 14 -21 but lining not good at all. its only 5.7. I'm panicking now. Have just phoned my clinic to see what will happen. She's going to speak to my consultant and get back to me. I've just phoned my acupuncturist and left message to see if I can get in to see her quickly. I feel sick i'm so worried. Boobs are killing me too. I'm to trigger tomorrow. We'll be going for egg recovery on monday too. But if my lining isn't good enough, any embryos will be frozen :cry: I really really dont want to have to wait. Hope the rest of you lovelies are ok xx


----------



## Donna210369

Just spoken to clinic. If my lining is still too then on Monday at EC they'll give me meds to thicken it. Phew!!!! what a relief xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Donna-I was really worried at my first scan as she was worried about my lining being too thin then so i went googlemad. And some of the data i dug up showed successful transfer and pregnancies with linings as thin as 3.5mm!!
They like it to be about 7mm I think as a min but you aren't that far away from that and it will probably be there by EC (apparently it grows about a1mm a day). Definitely do the acupunture if you can though-I think that definitely works to help thicken it. I'm doing it aswell and am going to try to do it the two days after transfer aswell, if we get that far.

So try not to worry about it too much-easier said than done I know!! You just think about how many follies and then they throw something else at you...sigh. it is all such a rollarcoaster. I had a mini meltdown last night-think it just all got on top of me. I do all the scans at a clinic near me but the clinic for the procedure is about 3.5hr drive away. My local place can't do the scan tomorrow as the consultant is on hols so i have to other other clinic and then back up there on monday for ER. I'll be glad to get on with it now though.


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Pluto, does make me feel a lot better. 

I'm sure if my dh was around i'd have gone into meltdown by now. I think the only reason I still feel sane is that i've got no one to go mad at!!! ds is too little and dh in another country. But i've been feeling really yuk today. my boobs are sooo sore and my lower abdo feels soooo full. Am very uncomfortable? Anyone else feeling like this? xx


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies,

Looks like it's going to be a hatrick on Monday as I've just triggered and am due to have egg collection on Monday too! Fingers crossed for all of us.

Thanks for letting me know about the follicles Donna. I had a scan today and found out I have 7 on the go, although I'm not sure of the sizes. Yesterday I had one of 18, two at 14, one at 12 and a couple of tiddlers! I didn't ask today as, like you say, I think the less I know the better, less to worry about. They do keep saying how lovely my lining is though, so that's good. Sounds like your lining is practically where it should be so try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know!).

My boobs are super painful today, although abdomen feels OK, with the odd twinge.

I've been feeling a lot calmer as time goes on, I even had a twinge of excitement on Thursday when it suddenly dawned on me what I am doing and that I really could be pregnant soon with a "good" egg! I'm crapping myself over the EC though as the thought of being under sedation fills me with terror (even though I've had an operation before) and I think that fear has been the worse thing of this whole IVF experience! Other than that it's been much easier than I thought it would be. Having said that, I don't want to have to do it again!!!

Thanks for your tip about the comedy, I'm going to watch "The Bounty" tonight, so it had better be funny. My hopes of future motherhood lie with Jennifer Aniston!!

Good luck for Monday Donna and Pluto!!!:hugs:

Also good luck tomorrow MiBebe, fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Donna210369

Mair, that's great news. Monday is the day for three of us then whoop whoop :happydance: I'm all of a dither today, so so nervous. Really wish dh was here now, but he's not so must just get on with it. Nothing to report really, just still got mega sore boobs and huge tummy. And glad the injections are now over. How is everyone doing today? xx


----------



## Mair

Hi Donna, it must be so hard for you without your husband there, when does he get back? In time for the ET? I hope you've got someone nice to go to the clinic with tomorrow.

I'm feeling remarkably calm today. I usually use a Fertility monitor and I'm trying to think of tomorrow as my "peak" day and treat what ever comes after on a day by day basis, afterall I can usually get through the two weeks of uncertainty no problem, so I'm going to try to forget all about the process so far and treat the next few days like any other month (be interesting to see how long I can keep that up for!).

I've got to be at the clinic at 8:00 a.m. tomorrow - I'll have to leave so early I'm wondering if it's worth going to bed tonight!

Looking on the bright side, no injections today :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow Donna and Pluto and please let us know how you get on.

Good luck to everyone else too!!!


----------



## Donna210369

Mair thanks so much. Yes i've got to be at clinic at 08.30 so off to bed in a mo. My stomach feels so swollen; i'll be glad when this is all over. It's been great not having any injections today; in fact for me no more ever. I'm not going to do IVF again, so i'm injection free from now on. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mair and Pluto loads of luck to you both. lots of love xx

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies. Speak soon xx


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie to let you know that the EC went well. What was I so worried about?!!? I was out again by 11:00 a.m. The really good news is that they have 7 eggs, I think our Dr was more amazed than we were. I'm pretty chuffed with that! :happydance:

Hope it all went well for you Donna and Pluto, let us know when you are able.

Have you not got any more injections to take on this cycle Donna? Lucky you!! I start again tomorrow on ??? I've forgotten what it is but I think it's more or less Heparin. On the plus side it's only 1 injection rather than the 4 I had been having. Plus some other tables and a couple of pessaries as day! (I think I'd prefer injections to be honest).

As usual, good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls,

Mair glad things went well for you today hun. I had 8 eggs today so was really pleased with that. Unfortunately dh's swimmers didn't do well in the defrosting process so we had to have icsi, but at least it's done now. The whole process was fine, I did feel a bit uncomfortable during the EC so they gave me more sedation and I was out for the count. Have been quite sore since but only really when I move so haven't done much of that today. Have got strong painkillers which are helping. My lining had gone up to 7.3 but they have given me some meds to help increase the thickness anyway in preparation for thursday. How are you Pluto? Hope things went well. So now we're waiting on a telephone call in the morning. Hope we all get some sleep tonight. 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all the support xx


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

just popping by with some PMA and bucketfull of :dust: for you girls. FX you'll be up the duff asap!!! :)

Ive got my first scan at the clinic on thursday - crapping myself and also very exited!!

All the best to all you!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Omi, Good luck at your scan hunni. let us know how its goes. How many embies did you have put back? xx

Mair how are you feeling this morning? I can walk much better this morning. Tummy is still a bit swollen. 

Pluto everthing ok babe? 

Hi to everyone else, gottta rush but i'll be back on later xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Everyone,

I didn't have a chance to get on here yesterday as was travelling to and from the clinic most of the day. They only got two eggs out of the 5 follicles so was bit disappointed with that but trying to stay positive. I am terrified the two of them won't fertilise and I will be left with none but got to stay postive-all I need is one right?

I'll update yee later-good luck Mair and Donna and let me know how yee get on.


----------



## Donna210369

Pluto you're right you only need one hunni. Fingers are soooooo crossed for you. Take care, rest up and keep us updated xx


----------



## Mair

Hi there ladies,

Thanks for the support Omi and good luck with your scan FX for you. Are you still having lots of lovely symptons?

Pluto, two eggs will be fine, as you say you only need one and two is double what we get any other month so you've doubled your chances right away. How did the EC go? Do you feel OK today?

Sounds like you had a bit of a time with it Donna, my tummy felt very swollen yesterday but I didn't have any pain. I spent most of the afternoon in front of the TV and didn't move around too much. Feel OK today although still a little swollen. I also feel and look very flushed. I started progesterone pessaries last night and don't know if that's what's caused it. We had to have ICSI too, not totally sure why, something about PGD and noisy sperm!!! I was still a bit drugged out when the dr told us. Anyway the good news is I had a phone call at about 8:30 a.m. so didn't have to spend the morning worrying and was told that they inseminated 6 of the eggs and 5 have fertilized. FX'd we don't loose too many before they get to the blastocyst stage, as that's where they need to be before they can test them. If I have any to go back it will be on Saturday. All I'm asking for is one!!!

How bizarre is it to think that our little eggies are getting on with it in a petrie dish somewhere?!?!!

Hope all your eggs are busy fertilizing girls. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Mair, What a long wait you've got till saturday, but will def be worth it. I'm still bloody well waiting for the embryologist to phone. they said between 10 and 12 and its 10past 12 now. Am getting sooooo nervous. I'll let you know as soon as I do xxx


----------



## Mair

Oooh Donna, get on the phone now. I think your wait for the embryologist to call is worse than my wait for Saturday! Good luck and look forward to hearing how many fertilized eggs you have.


----------



## pluto

it didn't work, there was no fertilisation.


----------



## Mair

ooh no Pluto, I am so sorry for you, I can't believe it :hugs: Will you try again? The good news (although you probably can't see it at the mo), is that the IVF went so much better for you this time. Next time I'm sure it will be successful, especially if you try a bit of growth hormone.

I am really really sorry to hear this and hope you just take some time and look after yourself for a while. This IVF really takes it out of you. Please let us know what you decide to do, but we're all here for you if you want to chat, rant whatever. xx


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Pluto, I'm so so sorry :cry: I dont know what to say hunni. Sending you a massive hug :hugs: Like Mair said we're here for support. Take care of yourself and don't give up hope for the future xx


----------



## pluto

thanks Mair and Donna- yeah I'm gutted. Trying to hold it together today but just want to break down and bawl. I am determined to try again. I want to get another consultation at a different clinic. We will also have a review for this cycle and we will see what they say.-It was only my local clinic that called this morning and they didn't have any info for me-they said they would ring me back with any additional info.

I am 39 and I don't have any kids already. I'm not ready to give up yet. i'll do donor eggs if I have to, but I want to try again with my own eggs first.

I guess I just need to find a protocol that will give me good enough quality eggs and enough of them. I really thought with 5 follicles that I would get some embryos-this is really heartbreaking.


----------



## Donna210369

Pluto I cant even imagine what you're going through hun. i really am truly truly sorry. I'm very glad though that you're not giving up. That's sooooo positive. I think you must just have been on the wrong protocol for you because your AMH isn't that bad is it. Mine was 5.53, I was put on 300 gonal F, from day3 and ended up with 8 eggs, 5 of which have fertilised. What protocol were you on sweetie? And yes, if all else fails then there is the donor route. Keep us updated on what you decide to do and take some time out to bawl as much as you want. You are definitely allowed . Big hugs babe :hugs:


----------



## gilkar

Pluto - so sorry to hear that. I have been on DHEA since April 01. 03 months plus, so far .... It is supposed to give you more eggs (and better quality), so seriously, really think about that. I take it 3 X a day. 

I am just now waiting for af, and then it's "go" time again. I expect it this week (today / tomorrow).

Donna - how did it go ?
Karen


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Karen, 5 eggs fertilised so am really pleased. will call tomorrow to see how they're doing and all being well, ET on thursday. 

I bet you've never wanted af to show up so much in your life have you hun? Good luck with this cycle xx


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies,

How do you feel today Pluto? Hope you're OK. I think it would be a good idea to go to another clinic, start afresh, although it will be interesting to see what your current clinic tells you in the follow up appointment. My AMH was 1.7 (I've yet to hear of anyone else with one so low), I was on Menopur, Gonal F (225) and Zomacton (growth hormone), so I'm sure there's something that can be tweaked in your protocol for next time. Fingers crossed that whatever you decide to do next brings you success, you deserve it :hugs:

Hey Donna, it's great that 5 of your eggs have fertilized too. Have you had today's update yet? The embryologist just called and I still have 5 which have divided, 4 at 4 cells and one at 2 cells. They should be able to do the PGD testing on them tomorrow. Not sure if they will be able to use the 2 cell egg as they need over 5 cells to take any away for testing, still I will be more than happy if they can test 4.

Hi Karen, it's ironic isn't it, after all this time of dreading AF now I expect you are willing it to come. Hope you will soon be ready to go, I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Mair, that's great news hun. Have they given you any statistics about the chances of each embryo carrying the gene? I really really hope this is it for you xx

Pluto hope you're ok sweetie. I think Mair is right, there has got to be a protocol for you. Dont give up on your dream. big hugs coming your way :hugs:

I've just phoned the embryologist. All 5 are doing well. they're between 3 and 4 cells. I couldn't quite understand what she was saying but was something like 2 are 4cell and good. 

Mair will you have transfer on Saturday. sorry if you've already said. My head is in the clouds xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Donna, I was on the microflare protocol. The Dr rang me yesterday and said that it had looked like a really nice cycle and that I had responded well-6 follies in the end. They just have no way of knowing until EC what quality the eggs will be. he was very nice and wasn't negative about it-said it wasn't end of the road and that obviously now wasn't the time to think about it but if we wanted, next time he would probably change the protocol to antagonist protocol. 

Its just really hard as we already had a cancelled cycle in feb on a long prortocol because I didn't respond well. My amh is 8.4 so it's not that bad-he said i could have had an AMH of 4 and less eggs but if they were better quality , it could have worked. I have been reading up though and some people get bad quality eggs on microflare protocol so some clinics don't recommend it because of this but it all really seems to depend on what suits you.

Do you know what protocol you did?

Congrats on getting this far, I hope you get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## Donna210369

Pluto I did the short protocol, antagonist I think. Basically, had a scan on Day1 to see how many antral folllicles there were and to check for cysts. Day 3- Day 13 had Gonal F 300 every morning. Then on Day 7 - Day 14 had Cetrotide to stop me ovulating. I also take pregnacare conception,which has folic acid. And my fertility Dr said to take good quality Omega oils as this helps stop enviromental damage to the DNA of cells, so took it for egg quality. I also take royal jelly capsules, read up on it and thought it wouldn't hurt. Am also doing acupunture, am seeing one who specialises in fertility. Hope some of this helps hun. Glad your Dr is being optimistic. Your AMH is definitely not that low so don't worry. You've still got time; it just is a case of finding the right treatment for you. Maybe get some second opinions too on what the right thing to do for you is. Best of luck sweetie xx


----------



## Mair

Hi there, I'm not sure what the stats are for having a decent translocation-free egg is. When we had our original PGD consultation she said you generally need 10 eggs to have one good one, which obviously I don't have. When I first found out about the problem though my genetics counsellor said that they could not give odds on the likelihood of eggs having the problem or not as it was so random, therefore I'm hoping that having had 4 miscarriages already that maybe it's time for one of my eggs to be OK! 

Saturday was mentioned as the possible ET day when I went in on Monday and nothing has been said since, so hopefully, if there is something to be transferred it will happen then. Are you still on course for going in tomorrow? I'm not sure if you've had a dummy run of the process but I did at the start of this cycle and it really is easy and painless. I suppose the physical transfer is the easy bit, it's how you feel psychologically afterwards. I think I will be too scared to get off the bed!!! Good luck if it does happen tomorrow and let us know how it goes.

I had the short protocol too Pluto, although slightly different to Donna's. I had 225 iu of Gonal F and 3 X 75 iu of menopur every evening from day 3, plus Cetrotide daily from day 7 and Zomacton (growth hormone) every other day from day 3, 5 doses of that in all. I really do hope they find the perfect protocol for you, sounds like there are many different combinations they can try. As Donna says, there is still time for you to get this sorted. Good luck xx


----------



## gilkar

Donna - the antagonist protocol (and exact same drugs) is what they had me on last month, but i wasn't responding. I assume that's what they are doing again. WHo knows. If I had 22 eggs I'd @%^#$ my pants !~ 

That's an entire generation !~


----------



## Omi

:hugs: Pluto xxx

ps, Donna, i had 2 day 3 embies put in one 10 out 10 and one 9 out of 10..


----------



## Mair

Hi Omi, is it your scan today? Hope it goes well. Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck at your scan today Omi. xxxx

I am sooooo nervous girls. I'll let you know how it went as soon as i'm back xxxxx


----------



## Mair

Good luck Donna, here's some :dust: for you!!


----------



## Donna210369

Well ladies I am PUPO with triplets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Excellent quality embryos. am sooooooooooooooooo excited . thanks for all your support xx


----------



## Mair

Wow Donna that's excellent (although I don't know what PUPO means!!). Fingers crossed and hope that the two week wait flies by!! After they do the ET do you rest there for a while or is it up and out and life as usual? Make sure you take it easy for a bit (but I don't suppose I have to tell you that!!). I'm thrilled for you. :happydance:

I had news on my eggs today, all five have 6-9 cells now and their quality is from good to excellent so 2 cells have been taken from each for testing today. We wont find out if any are any good until Saturday, which is also the day they have to go back in, so we have to make the trip to London and hope there is something to transfer when we get there! Have been quite relaxed up to now but am starting to get a bit nervous.


----------



## Donna210369

Mair that's great news hun. Gosh saturday is going to be an emotional day. loads of luck hun.

if more than 1 r good how many would u have put back?

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise xx


----------



## gilkar

DONNA ! !!!! OMG !!!!!! Triplets !!!!!! You are a brave woman. 
I never did know what PUPO meant though ....THX.

Keep us updated, for sure.

Karen


----------



## Mair

Ha pregnant until proven otherwise - I like that! How do you feel today Donna? I think I would be sympton spotting like mad!

If I was lucky enough to have more than one egg (I'm just really hoping I get one!) then we have talked about having two put back in and any leftover(!!!) frozen, but now you've inspired me and if I was lucky enough to have 3 then maybe I'd decide to put them all in. I'm desperately trying not to get ahead of myself!

How are things with you Karen? Has AF made an appearance yet?

I've got the feeling that whilst tomorrow will be emotional, today will be the longest day ever! I'm going to do lots of housework and gardening today in the hope that I will be taking it easy for the next few days.


----------



## Mair

Me again, Donna I've just seen your signature and your poas date, that seems such a long way off. Do you think you will do a sneaky pee before then?


----------



## Donna210369

morning girls, 

Mair, well i've promised my friend that I wont do a test until dh gets home, which is day 13. But i've already done one today just to see if the HCG shot is out my system yet, which its not. Had faint line today. will do another test in a couple of days to make sure its completely gone. Woke up with earache at 3am, then about half hour later had lower back ache and mild af pains. Hoping its babies snuggling down, and not my body trying to reject them. have had mild af pains all morning now. Still v excited but trying not to get toooooooo hopeful. Have seen it tooo many times on here, poor women desperately sad when it doesn't work. 

Will you get a phone call today to see how your embies are doing? Or can you call them. 

Karen how are you hun?

Omi did your scan go ok sweetie?

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## Mair

Well Donna, it all sounds promising but I know what you mean about not trying to get your hopes up, it's a fine line between staying positive and managing your expectations, it's a cruel old process but the good news is you're on the home run now.

I'm hoping I get a call today, although they wont be able to tell me any more news on the embies, as I need to be told what time to come in tomorrow. If I don't hear from them by 4:30 I'll give them a call.

The good news today is that I don't feel as bloated as I have done in the past few days so I'm ready for a bit more prodding and poking!


----------



## Donna210369

Really wishing you all the best for tomorrow Mair xx


----------



## gilkar

Still waiting for af. It's late now. Nothing much more going on that that. Still taking DHEA.


----------



## Donna210369

Oh karen isn't it blinkin typical. All those times you don't want af.............. Any signs of it? Plan to go swimming or something, that'll do it :thumbup: xx


----------



## gilkar

Well, I have flag football all weekend, so I figure that'll do it. lol.

I wanted to book a plane trip to go see my Parents when I am off work in July, and I don't know if I'd be done everything now, by July 11th - the date when I found a super great deal on a plane ticket !~ Afraid to book it. Urgh.


----------



## Donna210369

Karen -Yeah you should be all done by then. Are you just waiting for af to start stimming? They don't like you to fly the day of ET but after that is fine. Have a good football match. 

I've got terrible ear infection, think that's what had me up in the night feeling sick. Going to phone the lab today to see how last 2 embies doing.

How is everyone else? XX


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies,

Well it's bad news from me I'm afraid. Had a call from the clinic today to say that none of the embryos passed the PGD testing so there is nothing to go back and ET was cancelled. It didn't come as a surprise, as I was prepared for the worse, but I can't help feeling a bit tearful. It's so easy to get your hopes up. Looking on the plus side, if I hadn't had the PGD testing then I would merrily have had a couple of embies put back and could be looking at another miscarriage a few weeks down the line, so how I feel now is nothing to how I would feel if that happened. I do not want another miscarriage that's for sure!

Thanks for all your support ladies, speaking to you has certainly helped make this process easier to deal with.

Karen, you couldn't be pregnant already could you?

xx


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Mair, I'm so so sorry sweetheart :cry: You're being so brave. You'll just have to try again until you find a good one in there. There will be one. Don't give up on your dream hunni. Thanks for your support too. Now go and take some time out for yourself. Take care :hugs: xx


----------



## Donna210369

Mair are you ok? :cry:


----------



## Donna210369

Karen has af turned up yet?


----------



## Mair

Hi Donna, thanks for your kind words. I feel better today thanks. I think DH would try again tomorrow if he could. He thinks that if we get another 5 eggs then surely there must be a good one in there. I'm not sure what to do. Perhaps after a month off I will be ready to go again. I suppose we need to see what they say at our follow up appointment. I don't want to be flogging a dead horse. I was thinking it could still happen naturally (in an ideal world!), but then it hit me, if I can't get a decent egg out of 5, then what chance does my one egg a month have? I suppose under the law of averages there must be a decent one in there somewhere?!! On the plus side, I had a lovely glass of wine at lunchtime today!

How are you feeling? Have you had any symptons yet? (sorry, I'm not trying to encourage paranoid sympton spotting!!) xx


----------



## Mair

Me again, I've just spotted your "feeling" tag which says doubtful. Why do you feel doubtful? (if you don't mind me asking). Please keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ya Mair, Think I was soo excited at embryo transfer and now the reality is sinking in that this doesn't usually work for people first time around. I've also got an ear infection so been feeling pretty poo. I just don't want to fall apart if this doesn't go well, so trying to prepare I suppose. 

Anyway enough of me, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I don't normally give people advise as strongly as i'll give to you. I think you should ABSOLUTELY definitely go for it again. Yes you might find a good egg naturally but u might not. this way you can cut out the middle man and get one a lot quicker. I know its a hard slog but Mair, it'll be sooooooo worth it in the end. give yourself a month to get strong again and then go for it. Please keep me updated and I wish you well. I too will be commiserating with a bottle of red if this doesn't go to plan too. Keep your spirits up hun. sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## gilkar

SO SORRY MAIR .... Yes, keep trying . But, it's expensive if it's ISCI.

Donna - optimism was my friend for my first one. It was successful. Keep it up - it will happen. I was totally NOT optimistic last time. This time I am with the DHEA. So, we shall see .............. af is here ! Ultrasound tomorrow.

Karen


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Karen. Are you going straight into stimming? I will take your advice and try to stay positive. I'm having quite bad af pains today and my tummy feels really bloated so that's making me a little nervous too, but nothing I can do so feet up and lurk on Baby and Bump!! Good luck for ultrasound. Let me know how it goes xxx

Anyone other over 35's want to join. You're more than welcome xx


----------



## Mair

Thanks Karen for your message. You're right, with ICSI it's so expensive not to mention the added PGD. DH has told me not to add up everything we have spent so far (I think if he knows it might put him off going through it again) we're still waiting for a few bills but I think it will be close to £13,000!!!! Really pleased to hear that you are about to start. I will keep looking on this thread to see how everyone is getting on and will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Donna I really appreciate your advice and your words "this way you can cut out the middle man and get one a lot quicker." really struck a chord. You are right, I haven't got time to wait around to get pregnant naturally with my "Russian roulette" eggs, so I really need to make the most of the time I have left, so I think, deep down, I know that I will try again. I hope you are feeling better. The problem with all those AF pains is that they can mean so many different things, but in a lot of cases they are good signs, so keep optimistic. I hope your ear infection is improving. Have you been able to take anything?

Finally, I'd just like a little rant before I go. I don't want to lower the mood but I will explode if I don't get this out of my system. I thought long and hard about telling my mum we were going through IVF/PGD as she can be quite negative and I know there's no room for negativity in this game, but I decided that it didn't seem right that some of my friends knew and my mum didn't, so I told her. Well I kept mum up to date and she seemed very positive about the whole thing. I knew she was out Saturday (the planned day of my ET) and that we wouldn't speak but she texted me to wish me luck and I replied to say that it was bad news and unfortunately there was nothing usuable to transfer. The reply I got was "sorry. I'll call you tomorrow", short and sweet but I knew we'd talk on the phone. Anyway, she called last night. She said, hello, how are you. I said I'm fine and she said "so, are you over the shock?" as if I'd just found a spider in the bath! So that got the conversation off on the wrong foot, not once did she say she was sorry it hadn't worked out, or was I sure I was OK (I don't want sympathy, but she's my mum for God's sake), then she asked how my husband was. I said he was really disappointed but fine and she said "only you know how some men can be funny about things like that", I said no, I didn't know what she meant and she just said "well, you know, that kind of thing" so basically what she meant was some men can be funny because their wives can't get pregnant. Cheers mum! She's in her 70's so I accept she has old-fashioned views, but age is not an excuse for thoughtlessness. I am still so angry with her today.

Anyway, sorry about that but I had to let off some steam.

Keeping my fingers crosses for all of you as always.

P.S. Did anyone hear how Omi's scan went? xx


----------



## Donna210369

Mair, lovely to hear from you sweetie. I'm glad you might try again; it is a fair old cost but if you do get your bundle of joy at the end of it, then sooooo worth it. As for your mum, well I know what you mean. Mums can be soooo insensitive when it comes to things like this. I'm sure my mum just thinks i'm way too old now. Since her unsympathetic words when I had a mc in January, I decided not tell her about ivf. I really couldn't be bothered with the negativity i'd get from her. Please keep me posted as to how ur getting on. No haven't heard from Omi; I do hope everything's ok. take care hunni xx


----------



## gilkar

Mine is just put off another 7 days. Cyst on left ovary (apparently, it was the right last time), but it's only one so on Estrace and go back next Monday for ultrasound again. just a bit of a delay. but still annoying as my holidays are coming up and I didn't want to be doing this stuff during that. 

You girls are SO funny - MY MOM knows nothing about any of this ! I couldn't be bothered - havin gher tell anyone - I didn't want my children beign told they were a test tube baby, so I have kept it between only me and hubby. No one else knows !~! It's eay to keep the secret now, as I already ahve the one ISCI child - so whatever !~

By the way, I think they turn out genetically more pure. ha.ha. Just remember to take the folic acid for brain development in the early trimester.

Karen


----------



## Donna210369

Cant believe that you've not told your mum either Karen. I thought I was a bit odd for not telling her something soooo important to me, but you've made me feel normal now(well as normal as you can feel going through this mental journey!!!!) Good for you keeping it completely secret. I had to tell a few people because dh is in Ghana for the whole cycle and needed someone to take me to EC, and I was staying at a friends when my meds were being delivered, so had to have them delivered to her house. But I feel better that not many people know. Feel its less pressure. 

So if you get the all clear at the next scan, will you be able to go straight into stimming? sorry if i've already asked you, i've got a really bad memory. 

love and luck xx


----------



## gilkar

I guess so. I'm pretty sure that's how it works.

Say, how long did your stimming take ? I need to get a rough idea for my upcoming holidays. How many days to EC, I guess is what I am asking ? I still don't know if I am planning a plane trip or not. I guess if I was in my 2WW, why not ?


----------



## Reb S

Hi ladies,
Just butting in - I've been reading since Omi started it, as she was on our over 40's thread. Anyone know how her scan went?
Gilkar - where did you get your DHEA? Thinking of one last blast at IVF and wondering if that would work for us. Thanks! x


----------



## Donna210369

ok here goes

first day of AF - Cd1

first day of stimming - cd 3 -cd 13 inclusive

scans - cd 9, 11, 13

trigger - cd 14

EC - cd 16

ET - cd 19

Hope that helps, but yes as long as you're not doing anything too stressful then a hols in the 2ww sounds ideal (will help the time pass) 

Remember you might be a bit sore and bloated for a couple of days post transfer xx


----------



## gilkar

The DHEA had to be made up at a compunding pharmacy. I got a prescription to get it from the Fertility Dr.

I sure hope it works.
I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks Gilkar! Good luck to you all and maybe I'll be joining this thread in August! x


----------



## Donna210369

Sorry Reb I missed your last post. Welcome :happydance: I don't know anything about DHEA i'm afraid. My Dr recommended omega 3,6,9 for egg quality and is sure that's why I had such good quality embryos. Good luck xx


----------



## gilkar

MY quality has alway been good, it's quantity we want now .... Two embryos weren't enough last time. I need at least three.


----------



## pluto

hi guys, I've just been catching up.

mair-so sorry to hear your news- its just so hard isn't it...I would so try again, I 'm not ready to give up yet either.

donna-I've great hopes for you-keep up the PMA.

By the way I haven't told my mom either. I know what her response would be- sur you are better off without children anyway. seriously you probably think I can joking but I'm pretty sure that is what she would say , plus of course I'm too old so yeah thought I would give the negativity a miss aswell.

good luck on your cycle Gilkar.

I had my review today-we are going to go again -antagonist cycle this time. My consutant is very negative though. The consult was with another consultant aswell who was a bit better but the whole thing makes me feel that they just try a bunch of standard protocols here and if they don't work , thats it. whereas I think , espicially for us older ladies the protocol should be taylored to the patient and attitude of the clinic is so important so I was wondering if you could tell me what clinics you are going to donna and mair ?I am thinking I might go to london if I have to, to get the right doctor and clinic. donna-I think you mentioned your clinic is in london?please PM me if you don't want to post them here.

bottom line is they think my eggs are bad quality-guess i'm with you there Mair, and if I get similar result again with the antagonist cycle then it proves its the eggs, if I get better quality eggs, it proves its the protocol. won't really know until we do it.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Pluto so nice to hear from you. Glad you've made the decision to try again. My clinic is in Southampton Hampshire. Its called wessex fertility clinic. I think there is a really good one in London although i'm not sure the name. I've also been told there is a good one in Oxford. Do you take anything for egg quality? My fertility Dr advised me to take a good quality omega 3,6,9 which I have for 5 months and she was sure my good embryos were to do with that. Whether those good ones stick is still to be seen but in the dish they looked good. Also others take DHEA for egg quality I think too, but I don't know anything about that. Good luck with it all hunni, I really hope it works out for you; it's such a tough thing to go through. Keep us updated. :hugs: xx


----------



## gilkar

Pluto, sounds like my clinic as well. Let's jsut try this ..... they want me on the antagonist cycle as well. What the hell does that mean ? Guess I'll find out next week.

I will definitely let everyone know if DHEA works. Been on it religiously since April 01.
If I get more than 5 eggs than IT WORKS. Las time, I got five, but only two were able to be transferred. Don't think I was reallya ll that ready then, either.


Donna- I ate some salmon today - to get some Omega in me ~! ha.ha.


----------



## Donna210369

Karen haha I'd be eating the stuff continuously if I wasn't a vegetarian. I'm going to continue to take omega3,6,9 even after i've given up ttc. If it helps stop environmental damage to DNA then its gotta be good stuff for all sorts of reasons. I'm definitely interested in the DHEA thing too so i'll be watching your results closely. So is it more for quantity not quality or does it do both? x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! Can I please join your group? I came across your thread last night and read as many pages as I could-think I got to page 20!

I am 40 next month and due to have ICSI in August. My partner and I have been trying since December 2007, and had one miscarriage in October 2009. Since then, nothing. My amh is 2.9 (I almost cried when I was told this), and my OH's SA are poor on quantity and used to be poor motility, but he has been taking vits and he's now up to 65% motility. 

I just haven't more time to waste and am fed up with the 'next cycle will be MY cycle' mentally-it just ain't working!

The clinic I am using is CRMW in South Wales-they have some really good reviews on the internet, and poached brilliant staff from IVF Wales, so I know I am in good hands. I am supposed to let them know when the July period arrives and then will start down regging. What can I expect? Is there any advice you can give me? Nutritionally, mentally, physically??? I just have no clue.

Good luck to us all and I really hope that we all get our :bfp: soon!

Ax


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Dwrgi - welcome :happydance:

I'm afraid I cant give you any advice on downregging as I didn't go the long protocol. I just started stimming on day 3. Only advice I can give you is learn to be patient............ the waiting and the hoping is the hardest thing about this whole process. I'm in the 2ww and its driving me nuts:brat: try not to worry about your amh results. Many women fall pg with low ones so try and put that bit out of your mind. Good luck with your cycle and keep us updated. when is af due? xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Dwrgi - welcome :happydance:
> 
> I'm afraid I cant give you any advice on downregging as I didn't go the long protocol. I just started stimming on day 3. Only advice I can give you is learn to be patient............ the waiting and the hoping is the hardest thing about this whole process. I'm in the 2ww and its driving me nuts:brat: try not to worry about your amh results. Many women fall pg with low ones so try and put that bit out of your mind. Good luck with your cycle and keep us updated. when is af due? xx

Hia! I think I've met you on the TTC Over 35+ forum.. Hope you're okay... I bet the waiting is an absolute killer. How on earth can you do anything other than think about testing??? This whole process is a test of endurance and strength, if you ask me!!! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!!!! :thumbup:

They've said their giving me a short protocol with maximum drugs, because of the amh level. The July drugs are supposed to suppress my cycle, but I really don't know what this means and why it's necessary.... It's all a minefield. The vile hag is due around about July 5th, just before my 40th. Bet she'll make a visit too!

I've been taking Omega 3 for a few months since I read the Zita West book on preparing for IVF, but I've read that you advocate Omega 6 and 9 too. So, I'm going to buy those today online!! It's never ending, isn't it??

Hope you're okay and remaining strong! 
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

hi , my omega is in one capsule called paradox, with all 3 in. My fertility consultant recommended it. I thought long protocol was when you down regged and short protocol was if you went straight into stimming. My clinic said I didn't need to down reg because I had a low amh and because i'm an oldie!! Not sure, its all a bit of a minefield isn't it. well i'm sure they know what they're doing. I too had the full whack of stimms. I don't think about anything else. I'm obsessed with ivf now. Its a good job my dh has been away for the whole cycle because i may have driven him nuts! Poas'd today and got a BFN but not counting myself out just yet. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Donna210369 said:


> hi , my omega is in one capsule called paradox, with all 3 in. My fertility consultant recommended it. I thought long protocol was when you down regged and short protocol was if you went straight into stimming. My clinic said I didn't need to down reg because I had a low amh and because i'm an oldie!! Not sure, its all a bit of a minefield isn't it. well i'm sure they know what they're doing. I too had the full whack of stimms. I don't think about anything else. I'm obsessed with ivf now. Its a good job my dh has been away for the whole cycle because i may have driven him nuts! Poas'd today and got a BFN but not counting myself out just yet. xx

I know-I don't understand half of it. I need a notebook from all the things I learn from other women on here too. There is just such a lot of info.

Will see if I can get Paradox-good idea.

No, defo don't count yourself out. Too early for hcg to be in your urine at this stage! Hang on in there!

xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi everyone! I used to be on this board A LOT but took a break. My hubby and I have been through 5 failed IUIs, 2 IVFS that were both converted to IUIs due to poor response. Recently, we decided to go the egg donor route. And this morning, I got my BFP! After 3 years of TTC, I can't believe it's true. I sure hope that little bean sticks!

Anyway, just wanted to say, if you're like me -- over 40 -- and have been trying for a while, you might want to consider egg donation. I know it's not for everyone. But it might be your winning lottery ticket! :) Good luck to you all!


----------



## Donna210369

Nvrtoolate congratulations on your BFP. wonderful news. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: x


----------



## Mair

Hi there ladies, just thought I would look in to see how everyone is getting on.

Nice to hear from you again Pluto, and glad to hear that you are going to go for it again. It does annoy me when these consultants are so negative. I know they have to manage expectations but at the same time a little bit of encouragement wouldn't hurt. My eggs were actually of an "excellent" quality (fat lot of good it did me!), my problems were genetic, but I've also been taking Omega 3, 6 and 9 and maybe that's what helped the quality. It might be worth you trying them too. It can't hurt. The ones I take are the high strength all in one capsule from Superdrug. The clinic I went to was the CRGH in London. I was limited in my choice as I needed to find a clinic that would do the PGD testing. The other clinic I looked at was the ARGC in London, they seem to have good results for older ladies. The CRGH seemed to take into account my age when deciding the protocol and also prescribed Growth Hormone to make sure I had the most eggs possible. Good luck with what (and where!) you decide to do.

Karen, have you started stimming yet, or do you still have to wait a while?

Hi Dwrgi, I had a low AMH too (1.7 - I actually laughed (out of shock) when they told me as I couldn't believe it). They allowed me to go ahead with IVF as I had got pregnant before. In fact I got pregnant twice last year and they collected 7 eggs a couple of weeks ago of which 5 fertilised, so don't worry too much about your AMH. The only other advice I can give is try not to worry about any of it too much (I know that's easier said than done) it WILL NOT be as bad as you think it will be, relax and go with the flow. I worked on the ignorance is bliss basis and didn't really look into it too much, not sure if that's a good or bad thing, but I think it was the best method for me! I hope it goes well for you.

Hi there Nvr2late and congratulations! I don't think I've met you on here in the past but that's great news. Just goes to show there's always hope. Hope you have a happy, healthy stress free pregnancy.

Hello Donna, how are you doing? When is your "official" test date? I've lost all track of time but think of you often and hope you're doing well. My fingers are still crossed for you. I will keep on checking in to see how everyone is getting on.

By the way, I can't believe how many of you ladies haven't told your mums. I wish I knew that before I told mine! 

As for me, AF turned up on Thursday. It took me totally by surprised as I really didn't expect it so soon (at least I was expecting it or it would have floored me!). So back to the old-fashioned method of conception this month! I haven't booked my follow up appointment with the clinic yet to get the outcome of my PGD results. I'm assuming they will tell me how many eggs had the translocation and how many had different kinds of chromosomal problems. To be honest with you, I don't think I want to know. I know it's silly but I'd rather think they all had the translocation problem. The PGD can knock out eggs that have chromosomal irregularities but which may have gone on to have been a normal, healthy baby.

Anyway, I've prattled on enough. Good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mair said:


> Hi there ladies, just thought I would look in to see how everyone is getting on.
> 
> Nice to hear from you again Pluto, and glad to hear that you are going to go for it again. It does annoy me when these consultants are so negative. I know they have to manage expectations but at the same time a little bit of encouragement wouldn't hurt. My eggs were actually of an "excellent" quality (fat lot of good it did me!), my problems were genetic, but I've also been taking Omega 3, 6 and 9 and maybe that's what helped the quality. It might be worth you trying them too. It can't hurt. The ones I take are the high strength all in one capsule from Superdrug. The clinic I went to was the CRGH in London. I was limited in my choice as I needed to find a clinic that would do the PGD testing. The other clinic I looked at was the ARGC in London, they seem to have good results for older ladies. The CRGH seemed to take into account my age when deciding the protocol and also prescribed Growth Hormone to make sure I had the most eggs possible. Good luck with what (and where!) you decide to do.
> 
> Karen, have you started stimming yet, or do you still have to wait a while?
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, I had a low AMH too (1.7 - I actually laughed (out of shock) when they told me as I couldn't believe it). They allowed me to go ahead with IVF as I had got pregnant before. In fact I got pregnant twice last year and they collected 7 eggs a couple of weeks ago of which 5 fertilised, so don't worry too much about your AMH. The only other advice I can give is try not to worry about any of it too much (I know that's easier said than done) it WILL NOT be as bad as you think it will be, relax and go with the flow. I worked on the ignorance is bliss basis and didn't really look into it too much, not sure if that's a good or bad thing, but I think it was the best method for me! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Hi there Nvr2late and congratulations! I don't think I've met you on here in the past but that's great news. Just goes to show there's always hope. Hope you have a happy, healthy stress free pregnancy.
> 
> Hello Donna, how are you doing? When is your "official" test date? I've lost all track of time but think of you often and hope you're doing well. My fingers are still crossed for you. I will keep on checking in to see how everyone is getting on.
> 
> By the way, I can't believe how many of you ladies haven't told your mums. I wish I knew that before I told mine!
> 
> As for me, AF turned up on Thursday. It took me totally by surprised as I really didn't expect it so soon (at least I was expecting it or it would have floored me!). So back to the old-fashioned method of conception this month! I haven't booked my follow up appointment with the clinic yet to get the outcome of my PGD results. I'm assuming they will tell me how many eggs had the translocation and how many had different kinds of chromosomal problems. To be honest with you, I don't think I want to know. I know it's silly but I'd rather think they all had the translocation problem. The PGD can knock out eggs that have chromosomal irregularities but which may have gone on to have been a normal, healthy baby.
> 
> Anyway, I've prattled on enough. Good luck to everyone. xx

Dear Mair, I love your Welsh name! Are you from Wales?? I'm sorry that AF showed up last week. How do you feel about it? It must have been a complete blow. 

Thank you so much for your words of encouragement-I don't really know what to expect and am imagining the worst. I like your thinking of just going with the flow. I am going to have to be Flow Joe for August!! My OH and I met with the clinic's counsellor tonight for the pre treatment session-didn't think she was up to much. I said that I was worrying already about how I was going to cope with all the waits (how many eggs, will sperm be okay, how may fertilise, etc. etc. etc. without even thinking of the 2WW!! OMG!!), and she just said 'You'll just have to find coping strategies that suit you.' Yes-but what are they?? 

Anyway, I hope that you are okay. Thanks again for your kind words of encouragement-it means a lot!

I'm sending lots of natural conception :dust::dust::dust: your way! 
:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Donna-how are you? I'm thinking of you? Any news? Are you okay??

Big hugs to you whatever the weather!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilkar

I am going back to basics. No coffee, pre-natal vitamins, and iron pills this time. Maybe I'll even take the Omega ones this week too. Worked the first time. I am still on DHEA. That's different thatn last time, plus I'm two years older. I'm 40.

Donna- DHEA is supposed to help both quantity and quality.

We are ISCI - but Hubby has lots of frozen boys .... from 2008.


----------



## gilkar

Welcome dwrgi, by the way.

Mair - Moms are the last to know. lol. MIne doesn't need to know anything. She lives across the Country (I was the one who moved) so it's easy not to tell her.

Karen


----------



## Dwrgi

gilkar said:


> Welcome dwrgi, by the way.
> 
> Mair - Moms are the last to know. lol. MIne doesn't need to know anything. She lives across the Country (I was the one who moved) so it's easy not to tell her.
> 
> Karen

Thank you for your welcome! Good luck with back to basics-sounds like you have a plan! That's always good!

I don't tell my mother anything-she has no awareness whatsover and knows that I've been TTC for over three years, and still gives me the 'Your father and I have given up on being grandparents'-thanks Mum. So, I tell her things on a need to know basis.

Lots and lots of :dust: to you!
A
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, Official test date is thursday but i've known for some days that its all over for me :cry: I'm ok though, I didn't want to wait until thursday and then get an almighty crash landing, so started testing early and each day the hope got less and less. It was so much easier for me to deal with that way. Dh is home on thursday too and want to have a nice time when i see him, not be bawling my eyes out every five mins. So we'll need to decide what to do next. We only have one snowbaby, and not sure transferring one is going to be very successful, but cant leave it there forever either, so just don't know what to do. I wish you all the very best of luck and I do keep popping on to see how you're doing. Take care ladies and speak soon xx


----------



## gilkar

Yup, at least you have the snowbaby. I've never had any of those !

I think it would be pretty wild if this DHEA work, and I get some snowbabies. For now, I am waiting and holding out for my Daughter's 2nd birthday and my plane trip 'cause of the unknown. I have to know soon what's going on. Either I'm planning her a b-day party or I'm not. I don't know at this point, if I'll be in mid-procedure or not !~ Urgh.


----------



## Mair

Oh Donna, I am so sorry to hear this, you must feel so devastated but you're being very brave. You have to have a go with your snowbaby though, like you say you can't just leave it there and it only takes one egg. Don't forget that there is always hope, but for now try to take some time out for yourself and your family. I can't believe that this failed for the three of us, you, me and Pluto. I'm so sorry. Hugs to you. X:hugs:


----------



## Mair

Me again, one other thing I want to say Donna is that you have done so well to go through this without your DH there. You have been very strong and always positive. This certainly wasn't the result you wanted, but you can be very proud of yourself. x


----------



## gilkar

I ditto that.


----------



## Donna210369

Ah Mair and Karen thank you so much. You've just made me cry, but in a kind of nice way. Thanks ladies xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mair

Dwrgi said:


> Dear Mair, I love your Welsh name! Are you from Wales?? I'm sorry that AF showed up last week. How do you feel about it? It must have been a complete blow.
> 
> Thank you so much for your words of encouragement-I don't really know what to expect and am imagining the worst. I like your thinking of just going with the flow. I am going to have to be Flow Joe for August!! My OH and I met with the clinic's counsellor tonight for the pre treatment session-didn't think she was up to much. I said that I was worrying already about how I was going to cope with all the waits (how many eggs, will sperm be okay, how may fertilise, etc. etc. etc. without even thinking of the 2WW!! OMG!!), and she just said 'You'll just have to find coping strategies that suit you.' Yes-but what are they??
> 
> Anyway, I hope that you are okay. Thanks again for your kind words of encouragement-it means a lot!
> 
> I'm sending lots of natural conception :dust::dust::dust: your way!
> :hugs::flower::hugs:

Hi Dwgri (or should I say Flow Joe?!), thanks for your nice comments about my name! My dad was Welsh and I'm very proud of my Welsh half. Mair is actually my middle name but I love it and try to use it whenever I can! 

AF arriving wasn't a surprise. I had PGD testing with my IVF and even though I had 5 good eggs none of them passed the testing (I have a chromosome translocation which causes my MC's) so I didn't have any transferred back. I was just surprised how quickly AF appeared it was only 10 days after my egg collection, so wasn't expecting it so soon. Would have been much worse if it had appeared unexpectedly during my 2ww). 

I can't believe your Counsellor just said you had to find coping strategies, I thought that's what the Counsellor was there for, to try to help you! I must admit the hardest part of IVF is going from the "do I have enough follicles", "will enough eggs be collected", "will my eggs fertilize", "how many embryos will be transferred", "how will I cope with the 2 week wait?" worry. The best thing to do is try to take it one step at a time, whilst at the same time always trying to be positive about the outcome. Let us know how you get on. :dust:


----------



## Mair

Donna, how are you feeling today? Hope you're OK. :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

I've had a bit of a bad day today Mair. At work last night I had to go to delivery suite and do an ECG on a new mum and was looking at her beautiful little baby. I just fell apart (not in front of mum) AF arrived a couple of hours later and I was just a mess. Think i'm very tired from doing 3 nights in a row with little sleep in between which doesn't help. But I've had lots of tears today and now feel much better. How are you holding up hunni? Have you made any decisions yet? I think about you often too :hugs: My dh is coming home tomorrow:happydance: take care lovely.

Hi to everyone else. will catch up properly when ive had some sleep xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! I hope that you are all okay and looking forward to the weekend!

Dear Donna, so sorry to hear about your tears. It must have been so hard for you to go to the delivery suite so soon after you found out the result of the IVF. I would have been in bits too-you were very strong to be in work at all, I would say, so I think you are being incredibly brave. I know it doesn't make up for it, but remember that the docs thought your eggs were really good quality so it doesn't mean it won't ever happen to you.. I'm glad you felt better after your cry, it's often cathartic, and what brilliant news that your DH is home today, so that he can look after you and make sure you are alright. Lots of love to you, hun! :flower:

Hia Mair-how are you today? I wonder what part of Wales your father is from? Do you ever come back to visit?? So sorry that none of the embryos passed the chromosome test. Reading your story and others, too, makes me realise what strong women we are on here-what we have to go through to get our BFPs, and yet there are those who fall pregnant from a sneeze. They have no idea what this scenario is like, none at all. I read somewhere that the stress of infertility is akin to that endured by those suffering from terminal illnesses, and I can understand that, because there is only so much that we have control over. It's incredibly frustrating, but I'm sure that perserverance will win the day. What is your next plan of action? Fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP soon! I agree with what you said about the counsellor. I did write to the clinic (who haev to have a counsellor in situ to get their licence) and mentioned how unhelpful the counselling was. The doc write back and said that 'different people got different things from counselling', which I didn't think was very helpful. They're all in a cartel, if you ask me, which makes me think of 'Dallas' for some reason and JR!

Hi Gikar-how are you? How long have you been taking DHEA? Have you decided what to do re going away? I hope you are okay-big :hugs: to you!

And a big :hi: to everybody else on here.

AFM-have spoken to my clinic (CRMW, Llantrisant) and they are going to put me on norestherone towards the end of my next cycle (due Monday/Tuesday) so that they can time when my August period will start. Is this normal?? Anyway, they will then start egg stimms and hope to transfer around about August 20th ish. I'm not even going to start worrying about all the variables now. There is just too much to get my head around, but I cannot wait for it to start as I've had enough of waiting. The consultant also recommended a high protein diet-did any of you follow a specific diet or just ate as much protein as you could in every meal???!!! So many questions-sorry!

Anyway, big :hugs: to you all! I hope you have a really good day!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilkar

Hi Dwrgi, 

NO special diet. I am going to take iron and pre-natal pills again, like I did on my first successful ICSI.
Still on the DHEA. Blood work again on Monday. Hormones are still off (of course, they didn't tell me which hormones).


----------



## Mair

Hi ladies, how are you all? I haven't been on for a while as I was very down and didn't think this was the place to be with all my pessimism, but I'm in a better place now, so I'm back!

Sorry to hear about your tears Donna, did you feel better afterwards though? Sometimes it's really beneficial to have a good old blubber. Hope you 're having a lovely time with DH. Have you had your follow up appointment with your clinic yet?

Hi Dwrgi, my dad was from around Aberystwyth and I spent much of my youth in Rhayader in Powys, where my great aunt and uncle owned a pub (I think that's where I get my love of drinking from!!). I haven't been back for about 15 years, which is a real shame. Haven't got so many relatives there anymore unfortunately so I think it might be sad to go back there now. 

It really does sound like your doctor and counsellor are in a cartel together. They certainly went to the same school of empathy and charm! I also went on a drug (can't remember which one) for about 14 days towards the end of my cycle and AF appeared on the day they said it would (made we feel quite wistful for the good old days of the pill - what a waste of time taking that was in hindsight!). It was nice to have a little breather and know that nothing was going to happen until such and such a date. In fact DH and I went off to Lake Garda for a little holiday so that we'd be nice and relaxed before starting IVF. Ironically I now need another holiday having finished IVF! I wasn't recommended a special diet, I did plan to be super healthy, but I have a 5 hour round trip to my clinic so by the time I got home it was too late to start thinking about healthy menus and I probably ate worse than I ever do. I did take the Omega 3,6 & 9 and Pregnacare tablets religiously though. 20th August for egg collection, not long when you think about it is it? Still amazes me how quick this whole process is once it get's started. I'll be thinking of you and wish you luck.

Speaking of which, what's happening with you Karen? Are you stimming yet?

One of the reasons I was feeling so down was that after AF making her appearance I was back to normal for a few days and then started bleeding again last Thursday. Lots of dark brown old blood (sorry tmi!) and quite a bit of pain. I just felt so fed up as I was hoping my cycle would be all back to normal, but I guess not. Anyway, AF2 has finished and I feel fine and just trying not to think too much about IVF and natural conception etc. and just trying to live a normal life! I haven't booked my follow up appointment at the clinic yet as we have been too busy but I suppose I should do that sooner rather than later to I have a few more facts to base my decision on.

As usual, good luck to you all and here's some :dust:


----------



## Donna210369

Mair so nice to hear from you :hugs: glad you've come through the darkest moments and able to feel a bit more positive. I know what you mean about needing another holiday after ivf. I thought I had coped quite well, but just had a melt down days after it. I still get odd days when it affects me more but am just getting on with it. 

Dwrgi how are you getting on with your treatment. where are you in your cycle now? I was told to take a high protein diet. Brazil nuts and milk especially for the lining of your uterus. 

Karen how are you? x

Pluto how are you ? x

I'm going for a scan on Friday as i've been getting quite a bit of pain in my left ovary and i'm worried i've got a cyst. got my consultant app on thursday next week to discuss where we go from here. Really undecided at the moment. Such a lot of money to waste when it doesn't work but sooooooo worth the money if its successful. We've got one snow baby but obviously a FET would be better with more than one, so maybe we'll do another ivf and hope we've got more snowbabies for a FET in the future. WHo knows............. lots of love ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Donna210369 said:


> Mair so nice to hear from you :hugs: glad you've come through the darkest moments and able to feel a bit more positive. I know what you mean about needing another holiday after ivf. I thought I had coped quite well, but just had a melt down days after it. I still get odd days when it affects me more but am just getting on with it.
> 
> Dwrgi how are you getting on with your treatment. where are you in your cycle now? I was told to take a high protein diet. Brazil nuts and milk especially for the lining of your uterus.
> 
> Karen how are you? x
> 
> Pluto how are you ? x
> 
> I'm going for a scan on Friday as i've been getting quite a bit of pain in my left ovary and i'm worried i've got a cyst. got my consultant app on thursday next week to discuss where we go from here. Really undecided at the moment. Such a lot of money to waste when it doesn't work but sooooooo worth the money if its successful. We've got one snow baby but obviously a FET would be better with more than one, so maybe we'll do another ivf and hope we've got more snowbabies for a FET in the future. WHo knows............. lots of love ladies xx

So lovely to hear from you and so glad that you are getting on with things as best you can. It must be a horrendous situation for you. I'm glad that you are getting your consultation soon, it's awful when you don't know why you have problems and aches and pains. I hope it goes well. If it's a cyst, then they can deal with it fairly easily, I can imagine?? Good luck to you and also with your quest for the BFP-so glad that you are not prepared to give up!! Go go go, girl!! :flower:

Hi Mair, how are you? Has the second bleed cleared up? That sounded quite nasty, and always hard emotionally as it's another sign that we just aren't preggers. Damn that blooming witch. I hope you are feeling a bit better-we have to be so strong on this TTC journey, it takes all reserves away. Other people just have no idea-I often feel that I am living in a parallel universe to others.... (Yes, it's called Wales, ha hah a!!). Rhayadr is a beautiful place, but it must be full of memories for you. I an understand you not wanting to go back. Have you decided about your follow up consult?? I suppose it would be good to find out what they have to say-you might get some insight from it?? Anyway, I'm not saying anything that's remotely useful, but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and sending you big :hugs:!

Hello to everybody!! Hope you're all okay???

I'm CD4 and will start taking nostetherone (spelling??) on the 21st. August 
20th is not far away at all. I just need to work on mental preparation now. I realised last night as I was sat at some traffic lights, that I could get pregnant next month. It never occurred to me that it might actually work, I've completely convinced myself that it will fail, and that I will need more than one...... Perhaps that's a mental protection strategy, but I know I have to be positive. Like you, Mair, OH and I are going to go away once school breaks up and make sure that I relax and are in a chilled place befor eit all starts. I am completely exhausted at the moment-exam marking and general end of the year low batteries so I must put me first. Any advice anybody??? 

Anyway, I'm sending you all big hugs and hope that you are all okay. Thinking of you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Dwrgi nice to hear from you. Am in a bit of a rush now as got to pick ds up from the station and have a very busy weekend planned but will reply as soon as I can. Glad things moving along for you. Speak soon hun xx


----------

